# helson shark diver - show us yours



## SeikoWatchfan72 (Apr 30, 2013)

Got a grey dial 42mm, which I love. Want to get another but what colour? Show us yours and what colour would you like to see helson make. A green dial would be nice mr helson cheers.


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm thinking the new ones that come out later this month will get the same colors as the newest 40mm. At least I hope so.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Have one and I thoroughly enjoy it, don't feel I need another when I have this bad boy on.


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Square lugs and huge case back always made the watch feel weird on my wrist. Those lugs are unforgiving and imo make the watch look too big on most wrists. That aside...

These were the two I did have at one point:



















Great build quality on both gens


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Forgot to show mine


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On SNPR Blood Diamond strap


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Green dial on Bronze case look amazing, especially as the Bronze gets patina


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Green dial on Bronze case look amazing, especially as the Bronze gets patina


I did some forced patina once. Didn't really end up the way I wanted it...


----------



## tgyberg (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

I wonder if the lugs are less bulky or appear less bulky on the smaller versions? or are they just as prominent despite different sizes. I remember holding a 45mm version
and that's all i saw, was those lugs. Great watch though, i wonder if the 42mm version would be different to the eye?


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Helson Shark Diver 40 - New darker blue colour


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## JDog (Dec 6, 2014)

http://s68.photobucket.com/user/Joshua221/media/Mobile Uploads/20141118_163435.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2


----------



## JDog (Dec 6, 2014)

http://s68.photobucket.com/user/Joshua221/media/Mobile Uploads/20141118_163435.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bronze 45mm on Toshi leather.


----------



## SeikoWatchfan72 (Apr 30, 2013)

Love the blue. Was hoping to get a seiko sumo in blue which most think is the best watch for the money but alignment issues have but me off plus the more I look at these shark divers I think I like these better.i will pick one up secondhand as I'm a bit of a bargain hunter, in fact I picked up my grey dial 42mm one for £180. Can't see me getting a bargain like that again though.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

I don't wear mine on the bracelet very often. Prefer it on rubber or leather. That said it is a very well built watch. $599 is a bit much bit really all micros seem to be raising their prices the last few months. Hurts a Canuck like me when everything is in US dollars 
3 different looks.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

ETA Movement No.7 42mm
Love this watch...One of my most favorite


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Really wished they made that pvd in a 40/42 mm. Had an SD in my collection one and contemplating getting a 40mm in the mix.


----------



## Vette Enthusiast (Oct 31, 2014)

I'll play. Here is my SD40 v.2. Someone has a SD40 v.1 black Mint over in the For Sale section. Someone should snap that up.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Steppy said:


> Helson Shark Diver 40 - New darker blue colour
> 
> View attachment 2243290
> 
> ...


Steppy,

If you keep flashing that most beautiful shade of blue diver, I may just have to get off my keister and buy it already!


----------



## JDog (Dec 6, 2014)

Newbie question. What's the best way for me to post pictures? I'm using my Galaxy note 2. Tried using my photo bucket below but that didn't seem to work.


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

JDog said:


> Newbie question. What's the best way for me to post pictures? I'm using my Galaxy note 2. Tried using my photo bucket below but that didn't seem to work.


Not sure if Galaxy has it but download tapatalk forum browser.


----------



## Rider_Of_The_Storm (Dec 7, 2014)

Thank you very much for the info. Downloaded tapatalk.com and trying to learn it now. Think I'm gonna like it and hope to have more of a presence here. Here is my bronze SD. Love this watch. All 45mm of it.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Rider_Of_The_Storm (Dec 7, 2014)

Those are some beauties!


----------



## richterto (Oct 3, 2014)

I was going back and forth between the Benarus Moray and the Helson Shark Diver. Right now I'm seriously thinking of the bronze shark diver 42 but I'm not sure of the dial color. Black, green, or brown? Black would be dressier but that kind of goes against the more casual chunky bronze diver look. Will the future patina go better with green or with brown?


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Here's what I currently have (worn on a 7 1/2" wrist):

45mm Brass










Had a 42mm SS....debating another SS but 45mm. Here's the old grey dial 42mm I traded away.


----------



## Rider_Of_The_Storm (Dec 7, 2014)

Beautiful bronze JRicher. See, I can compliment you eventhough you're a Patriots fan. Way to stick it to us last week. Yah, I'm a bolts fan. 

What size is your bronze SD? Haven't seen one without a date. Also, have noticed a 1000m yet either.


----------



## arejay (May 25, 2013)

2148 isn't the best time to take a lume shot lol.


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

SD 40


----------



## Richyb86 (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm slightly in love with mine. When that lume is lit that much in that shade in bright light its makes it all that much better


----------



## arejay (May 25, 2013)

Today at work


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mine


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Rider_Of_The_Storm said:


> Beautiful bronze JRicher. See, I can compliment you eventhough you're a Patriots fan. Way to stick it to us last week. Yah, I'm a bolts fan.
> 
> What size is your bronze SD? Haven't seen one without a date. Also, have noticed a 1000m yet either.


Thanks! It's a 45mm, grood size and great wrist presence. 
It's the brass model, not a bronze. That's why you haven't seen a no-date 1000m

Game was back and forth first half, 2nd half is a different story!


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice watches guys! Can you specify your wrist size in shots and case diameter? I'm contemplating one of these and have 6 3/4 inch wrist. Also, do you find the case real chunky or is it simply pics not accurately portraying the real look?


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

italy7 said:


> Nice watches guys! Can you specify your wrist size in shots and case diameter? I'm contemplating one of these and have 6 3/4 inch wrist. Also, do you find the case real chunky or is it simply pics not accurately portraying the real look?


Same wrist size. Here's a 42mm


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

SD 45mm on different strap. One thing about these Helsons is that they are soooo versatile and look great on many different types of straps.


----------



## Rider_Of_The_Storm (Dec 7, 2014)

jricher82 said:


> Thanks! It's a 45mm, grood size and great wrist presence.
> It's the brass model, not a bronze. That's why you haven't seen a no-date 1000m
> 
> Game was back and forth first half, 2nd half is a different story!


It was a differen story. My boys let me down again today.

Anyway, thank you for the info. As a far as I know, bronze and brass are commonly referred to as the same. So, I think we have the same watch with different dial colors. Regardless, yours is sweet!

Here's a pick of mine.

Take care, 
Josh


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

nweash said:


> I did some forced patina once. Didn't really end up the way I wanted it...


LoL.... No kidding. I'd be scared to wear that watch; can you get tetanus from a watch case?  I never understood the whole "forced patina" thing. Seems like a...unnescessary step. If you want a "rich patina" on your bronze watch here's a tip; WEAR YOUR WATCH. LoL...
I appreciate a "rich patina" as much as the next guy...but, "green scaling"? is a bridge too far for my taste. 
If your stainless steel Shark Diver had "green crud" between case and bezel...you'd be grabbing for your trusty toothbrush... Too much of a "good thing"...is still...too much. xD


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

I remember seeing on the forum a couple SD 45's with some "summertime colors"; Orange and Teal. Dial and sapphire bezel same color... It would be great to see a re-issue of those two colors in the "45".
 And YELLOW... A yellow dial and yellow "sapphire coated" bezel and I'd put my "pre-order" money down on one of those right now!
Yellow... Orange... Teal... Hey...I live in South Florida! Give me a break... xD


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Rider_Of_The_Storm said:


> It was a differen story. My boys let me down again today.
> 
> Anyway, thank you for the info. As a far as I know, bronze and brass are commonly referred to as the same. So, I think we have the same watch with different dial colors. Regardless, yours is sweet!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Brother. They're a different alloy composition. Yours is the genuine CuSn8 bronze composition.
The color is a little deeper, almost rose gold and the metal itself is a little harder.
The one that I haveis more of an aluminum-based alloy and started off as a much more bright gold color than that of the traditional bronze watches.
The metal is a tiny bit softer but the patina develops very similar and looks great, depending on how you expose it.

I'm happy you think mine looks as great as I think it does, I'm pleased with how it's aged.
Couple trips to the beach this past summer for salt water/air exposure and a few hours of vinegar fume treatment and it's looking good.
Yours is looking good too. Love the brown dial against that patina, and nice combo with the weathered, leather strap.


----------



## Rider_Of_The_Storm (Dec 7, 2014)

Thank you amigo. Copy that on your watch case. Sure looks good. Thanks for the info. 

Be well!


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Tym2relax said:


> Same wrist size. Here's a 42mm
> 
> View attachment 2325146
> 
> ...


thx tym2relax! How do you like the 42mm fitment, and do you ever wish you went w/ a 40? I'm leaning to the 40....


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

italy7 said:


> thx tym2relax! How do you like the 42mm fitment, and do you ever wish you went w/ a 40? I'm leaning to the 40....


I really like the 42mm and would not want to go smaller. While the 40mm may have a more manageable lug to lug, the smaller dial and 20mm lugs would be too small imo.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

My question goes to Helson owners with leather strap; 

How thick is the strap you are using?

I have tried bunch of straps, it just did not look okay, like something was wrong about it.

Or maybe bracelet is too awesome.

But I wanna use leather on a diver - wish all my problems were that easy tho.


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Tym2relax said:


> I really like the 42mm and would not want to go smaller. While the 40mm may have a more manageable lug to lug, the smaller dial and 20mm lugs would be too small imo.


Indeed the 20mm bracelet on the 40 is holding me back! haha

If you get a free moment or two, would you be so kind to take a pic straight over dial (face up) at an arm's distance?


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's mine.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Pinkelle21 (Oct 16, 2013)

Love the blue with orange!


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks! I know the zulu isn't usually dressy enough for work but luckily no one here really pays attention to it!!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## richterto (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

When not on the nice bracelet


----------



## Ytk (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Pinkelle21 (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Pinkelle21 (Oct 16, 2013)

Anyone else have problems getting the bracelet off with the tool Helson sends you? It seems to me it is too big only very tightly fits one screw, but cannot use on the other 3? Emailed Peter says it a tight fit but this is beyond that? Any tips? Thanks


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Took me a while , I tried the spare screws as well but came to the conclusion you just have to apply a bit of pressure then the tool will fit into the screw eventually and turn .


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

The drivers fit, it's just an extremely tight fit.

Got my grey SD42. Mathematically it should be a decent fit but the lugs are so chunky that it wears a lot bigger than the numbers would indicate. Now ordered a 40mm same watch to give it a try and see which is better in this case.

Didnt bother resizing the bracelet, just took it off and this grey ostrich on instead


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

40 will do better... had a 42 and a 40


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

chasecj7 said:


> The drivers fit, it's just an extremely tight fit.
> 
> Got my grey SD42. Mathematically it should be a decent fit but the lugs are so chunky that it wears a lot bigger than the numbers would indicate. Now ordered a 40mm same watch to give it a try and see which is better in this case.
> 
> ...


Looks great. Look forward to seeing a side by side with the 40mm.


----------



## Pinkelle21 (Oct 16, 2013)

Yea my 40mm version lug screws are tight no matter what I try I can't get them, oh well will just keep it on bracelet for now I just have a nice leather strap for it otherwise I wouldn't care.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Here's mine received for Christmas 42mm blue , was away in Ireland and just back today . Glad I painfully sized the bracelet (and re-fitted it ) before we flew back as airport security took my hex screwdriver tool , they said you can't take that in your hand luggage and confiscated it , so will have to mail Helson to buy another !
Really love this watch and especially the new clasp which is a massive improvement over the one on the 40mm I had previously.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

After some heard thinning I finally got one of my grail watches, the screws are a pain in the a$$, never had this much trouble sizing a watch.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Here's mine.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Dino7 said:


> Here's mine received for Christmas 42mm blue , was away in Ireland and just back today . Glad I painfully sized the bracelet (and re-fitted it ) before we flew back as airport security took my hex screwdriver tool , they said you can't take that in your hand luggage and confiscated it , so will have to mail Helson to buy another !
> Really love this watch and especially the new clasp which is a massive improvement over the one on the 40mm I had previously.


Nice choice. This is the same watch I got during their Christmas sale. It's built like a tank. Congrats.


----------



## Arxs (Mar 19, 2013)

Here's mine with a bunch of different straps! SD40 v.2











Not the best pictures but hey!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## sgav8r (Jun 19, 2007)

45mm black PVD with orange markers. Brand new this week. It wears BIG and its HEAVY! Looks killer though.


Untitled by sgav8r, on Flickr


Untitled by sgav8r, on Flickr


Untitled by sgav8r, on Flickr


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

sgav8r said:


> 45mm black PVD with orange markers. Brand new this week. It wears BIG and its HEAVY! Looks killer though.
> 
> 
> Untitled by sgav8r, on Flickr
> ...


That lume is something! Wish they had a 42mm version.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Here is my bronze.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Shark Diver 45 on crocodile.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

watermanxxl said:


> Shark Diver 45 on crocodile.


----------



## Pinkelle21 (Oct 16, 2013)

Love it on leather!


----------



## Mikey.S (Jan 12, 2013)

JUST IN, AQUA 42 to keep the white company


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Mikey.S said:


> JUST IN, AQUA 42 to keep the white company
> 
> View attachment 2659266


I wish Peter would make a Teal SD45... Seems that the SD42 is the model that has all the kewl colors right now.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

the colors are beautiful! I want one!!


----------



## Mikey.S (Jan 12, 2013)

watermanxxl said:


> I wish Peter would make a Teal SD45... Seems that the SD42 is the model that has all the kewl colors right now.


nope, kewl colors in the 40 also, LOL


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Mikey.S said:


> nope, kewl colors in the 40 also, LOL


lol... Right? The lowly 45; it gets no love.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Mikey.S said:


> JUST IN, AQUA 42 to keep the white company
> 
> View attachment 2659266


Absolutely beautiful! I want them both! you are very lucky.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Shark Diver 45 on crocodile


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikey.S (Jan 12, 2013)

Finally sized this beauty, really liking this one!!!!


----------



## Pinkelle21 (Oct 16, 2013)

Contacted Peter at Helson to buy some new spring bars and he asked for my address, 







These arrived today free of charge!! Now that's great customer service!! 







Thanks Peter!!


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Hello everybody
Here's my SD40


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## marcar625 (Mar 17, 2015)

I feel like I'm constantly showing this SD42 off! I love it!


----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

is that a mod?


SDGenius said:


>


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> is that a mod?


Check out this thread. Scroll down to the third post. Cheers. ;-)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/first-impressions-my-shark-diver-42-v2-1351073-3.html


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Jerry P said:


> Check out this thread. Scroll down to the third post. Cheers. ;-)
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/first-impressions-my-shark-diver-42-v2-1351073-3.html


It says invalid link when i click it

edit got it working, now i see cool thanks.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> It says invalid link when i click it
> 
> edit got it working, now i see cool thanks.


There must be something wrong at your end. It works fine here. Try copy and pasting everything inside the quotes.

"https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/first-impressions-my-shark-diver-42-v2-1351073-3.html"


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Got it thanks


----------



## marcar625 (Mar 17, 2015)

This is stunning! Is it a full lume dial? How many of these even exist?



pharmao said:


>


----------



## jcueto (May 1, 2015)

SD 45 Bronze, some patina on it


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## marcar625 (Mar 17, 2015)

I love my SD42! Hard to take it off!


----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)

some more ;-)


----------



## Mystik (Jan 22, 2013)

pharmao said:


> some more ;-)


I know this is a bad comparison since the price difference is super huge, but since you seem to own quite a few Rolexes and Helsons, how would you compare the fit and finish between the two brands? Would you say that the Shark Divers offer very good quality at their price points? Or that Rolex is infinitely more refined in terms of quality than the Helsons? And which do you get more compliments from in public?

I've been curious since Jerry P's thread compared his Shark Divers favorably to his Rolexes.

Thanks!


----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)

for me Rolex is a smart investment. Sharkdiver is for fun and get a lot more compliments from the public :-! I like them all


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## thrillseeker (Aug 25, 2014)

Ive got that one coming in 42 size. Looks awesome on leather. I like how creative you can get with the blue face and band combinations.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

thrillseeker said:


> Ive got that one coming in 42 size. Looks awesome on leather. I like how creative you can get with the blue face and band combinations.


Today I got it on blue rubber


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if the new Blue SD42 is a deep blue or is it bright like the picture on the Helson Website? I like the deeper color blue and want another SD.. Just wish Peter would offer the old bezel as an option.. Looks more tool to me.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

ematthews said:


> Can anyone tell me if the new Blue SD42 is a deep blue or is it bright like the picture on the Helson Website? I like the deeper color blue and want another SD.. Just wish Peter would offer the old bezel as an option.. Looks more tool to me.


Deep blue


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Well if it looks just like your picture in person then that' very close to the Seiko Sumo, which I love... I need a blue watch back in the house and want to get the Blue Isofrane to go with it. So ITS NOT like their website then..


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

ematthews said:


> Well if it looks just like your picture in person then that' very close to the Seiko Sumo, which I love... I need a blue watch back in the house and want to get the Blue Isofrane to go with it. So ITS NOT like their website then..


I just bought it a month ago ..fyi....from their website


ematthews said:


> Well if it looks just like your picture in person then that' very close to the Seiko Sumo, which I love... I need a blue watch back in the house and want to get the Blue Isofrane to go with it. So ITS NOT like their website then..


----------



## thrillseeker (Aug 25, 2014)

Its the best blue faced diver I have seen. I looked at way too many watches over the past few weeks. Some others that stuck out to me - The Halios Tropik SS, and the Certina Action diver. But the Helson is perfect IMO. I got really lucky to find a new one with an ETA movement.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Brown SD45 on alligator shoes...


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

ematthews said:


> Can anyone tell me if the new Blue SD42 is a deep blue or is it bright like the picture on the Helson Website? I like the deeper color blue and want another SD.. Just wish Peter would offer the old bezel as an option.. Looks more tool to me.


The colours on my picture are closer to the actual watch than what's on their website. It's a nice deep blue. You will definitely like it. Cheers. ;-)


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm kinda on the same boat, I recently sold my Silver SD, I'm thinking if I should get a blue one or maybe a Brass MOP, or even go crazier and get turquoise.


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

ematthews said:


> Can anyone tell me if the new Blue SD42 is a deep blue or is it bright like the picture on the Helson Website? I like the deeper color blue and want another SD.. Just wish Peter would offer the old bezel as an option.. Looks more tool to me.


Have to agree with you here, the sapphire bezel has stopped me pulling the trigger on a blue SD. I've picked up a black SD 42 and a White SD 45 recently, have to say that the bezel on the SD 45 is more balanced, whereas it looks a bit thin and squashed in on the SD 42. In my opinion the older bezel definitely looked more in keeping with the tool ethos of the watch, as you said, it's a shame they do not offer it as an option. That being said, if you plan on hanging onto the watch for a long time, I think the sapphire bezel will defintely stand up better to daily abuse. Have you tried contacting William at Helson, if they have the parts they may be willing to make you the watch that you want, I think ThrillSeeker did the same thing recently.


----------



## thrillseeker (Aug 25, 2014)

Yes, I did not get into customization, but I was told they had a few ETA movements left on the SD42, so I took it immediately. It was the perfect combo for me.

They also told me that they were not sure if and when they would be making new SD42s. The main point here is - reach out to them and see what they have. Not everything is listed on the site and once you get a hold of them and they see you are serious about buying, they respond pretty quickly.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Mil6161 said:


> Deep blue


Hey
Are the new ones with the new bezel insert still have the matte dial???


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Today was a sad day.....I let my beloved Helson SD 45 go to a new home......

Moment of silence please 

You will be missed !!










But I still have my SD 42 ETA  and that ain't goin nowhere !!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^^ Same thing my Grey SD will be missed

















but I still have


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

ematthews said:


> Hey
> Are the new ones with the new bezel insert still have the matte dial???


Yep. They still have that nice textured matte dial.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I just don't understand why Helson changed the bezel to painted markers instead of lumed markers on the new batches. That's what made them so dam special IMO.


----------



## a7234a2002 (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

a7234a2002 said:


>


Beautiful dial. Was this lapis or sodalite?


----------



## WatchingTurtles (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Sold my Black and Orange ETA 42 SDa nd it's a major regret. Just ordered a new Black 42SD to see if it will fill the desire to have one back. Wish we could still get it with the Matte bezel..


----------



## thrillseeker (Aug 25, 2014)

Got my SD42 ETA Blue Face today. I will post a photo when I get a free moment. Initial impressions :

Awesome movement. Dead silent and sweeps about as smoothly as my Submariner. Any dos and don'ts on setting the time and date? Just want to make sure I don't harm the movement, but it seemed pretty easy.

Bracelet > Black band. Wore the Black band in the morning and got the bracelet sized (4 links removed) at lunch. My god, this bracelet adds so much presence to the watch. Does anyone prefer mesh? And if so, is the Helson mesh worth the price or is there a better alternative? I also could see a fun alternative - a yellow Isofrane. Now that could make a statement.

Size - SO glad I got the 42. My wrists are a little over 7 and the 40 would have just been another Submariner size. I almost feel like I could have gone with a 45, but that may be overkill - the 42 is a perfect size. Insane presence on the wrist when you add the bracelet. Not sure if that carries over with Mesh, but I am extremely impressed with the Helson Bracelet.

The Lume - epic and amazing. Hold it under any light source briefly and its charged up. Walking around outside for a bit can turn a dark elevator ride back up to the office into a dance party. Very impressive.

Questions on cleaning - any good links for how you all clean these? I like my watches to stay shiny and new looking. I don't have a watch tool for the Submariner so I just have it cleaned when it's serviced, but I'd like to really keep this one fresh looking.

Wear - wears a lot like a Submariner but chunkier and the bracelet is just beefier. It's really a meaner, more aggressive dive watch IMO, and thats what I wanted.

Bezel - no issues with my bezel here. It spins nice and true and is not difficult to set.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Has anyone here purchased the yellow or orange SD42? I would love to see some real pics of those two colors.


----------



## ndrenfro (Feb 9, 2015)

I've been eyeing these lately and appreciate all the pics here. Trying to decide between the deep blue and the white with light blue ... it's a tough call


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

ndrenfro said:


> I've been eyeing these lately and appreciate all the pics here. Trying to decide between the deep blue and the white with light blue ... it's a tough call


Actually, it's an easy call. Get both!


----------



## ndrenfro (Feb 9, 2015)

Jerry P said:


> Actually, it's an easy call. Get both!
> 
> View attachment 4120657
> View attachment 4120665


Ha ha! Good call! Funny I hadn't thought about that.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Looking recently the white is Sold out.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

mekenical said:


> Looking recently the white is Sold out.


Actually, so is the dark blue. ndrenfro, if you want one of these, you could always contact Helson to see if they have the necessary parts to put one together for you. Alternatively, you could find out when they are doing another run. Cheers. ;-)


----------



## thrillseeker (Aug 25, 2014)

Here you guys - Lume shots for all :


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

Thrillseeker, you're not helping me here ;-) I thought I was happy with the two SD's I have, now I want the blue. The wife is already p1ssed with me after I told her at the weekend that I had two watches on pre-order due to come in June, she thinks I have a problem. I'm sure most of the other guys on this forum have the same regular argument with their spouses.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## thrillseeker (Aug 25, 2014)

To add to my impressions, I'm not one to buy a ton of watches. I have always preferred letting one or two watches be my look. Its just always been my thing. What I like about the Helson is it has a very modern and chunky feel to it that a more refined Rolex just does not. In other words, it is not an homage as much as it is a modern dive watch. So if anyone here is trying to pick a boutique dive watch like I was, ask yourself if you want a true homage or something that is more of a modern, aggressive look, or maybe something with combined attributes of an Omega/Breightling and Rolex. 

The comments I get on the Helson - "this thing is a tank!" "It's a weapon..wow!"

It really stands out on the wrist. A buddy of mine stopped me in the street yesterday and asked to try it on as soon as he saw me. So it commands attention. If that is what you want in a watch, I'd get this one.

Honestly not sure if I'd buy multiple colors of it. I'd rather just change the band out now and then. But like I said, I am not a watch collector so it's just my opinion. For me, this was a perfect purchase for a daily wear watch that I can also wear to the pool and the beach.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Anyone know if the old Matte bezel will fit the new Sapphire version? If it does then I need to search for one.


----------



## thrillseeker (Aug 25, 2014)

I had to go back to rubber because I saw a loose screw on the bracelet and got a little paranoid it could come out. Is this something a jeweler can fix and loctite for me or should I do it myself? Any experience with this would be great. I'd imagine a jeweler doesn't Loctite screws so I'm probably tasked with doing this one on my own.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

thrillseeker said:


> I had to go back to rubber because I saw a loose screw on the bracelet and got a little paranoid it could come out. Is this something a jeweler can fix and loctite for me or should I do it myself? Any experience with this would be great. I'd imagine a jeweler doesn't Loctite screws so I'm probably tasked with doing this one on my own.


I had the same problem when I got both of my SDs. After tightening the screws that started to come out, they haven't come loose again. I just keep an eye on the screws every once in a while. As long as they appear slightly recessed on the bracelet, you know you're good. The thought of using Loctite doesn't really appeal to me. I bought one watch in December and the other in February. So far so good.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Here's my 42 brass , with a new friend picked up duty free , to be opened soon !


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

On a Piero Magli strap


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

thrillseeker said:


> I had to go back to rubber because I saw a loose screw on the bracelet and got a little paranoid it could come out. Is this something a jeweler can fix and loctite for me or should I do it myself? Any experience with this would be great. I'd imagine a jeweler doesn't Loctite screws so I'm probably tasked with doing this one on my own.


Just give the bracelet screws a snugging and you should be fine. Loctite may cause more harm than good. Do you have screwdrivers that fit? I bought two sets of these at Ace Hardware, they work perfectly.


----------



## thrillseeker (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks guys. I did snug them up, but I only had one decent sized screwdriver. I have another one coming in the mail and ill do it properly tomorrow. So once they are tightened up, they hold without locktite? That makes my life easier.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Got the new SD42 V2 in today. It's nice. It really appears to be smaller that the last version. I think the new small bezel makes it look smaller. Here is a pic of my old one. Will get the new one up soon.


----------



## thrillseeker (Aug 25, 2014)

I like that look a lot. Real nice. Does mine have the new bezel or the old one? I have no idea. Mine lumes, if that makes a difference. It looks like yours may be wider than mine, but that may just be the angle.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

The black and orange is the old style. The new ones have the Sapphire bezel.


----------



## Lou V (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## thrillseeker (Aug 25, 2014)

The bracelet on this watch is so good. Im not sure what other Divers have this style of bracelet, but it really makes the watch pop.


----------



## Lou V (Feb 9, 2014)

thrillseeker said:


> The bracelet on this watch is so good. Im not sure what other Divers have this style of bracelet, but it really makes the watch pop.


Absolutely! Plus having the hex bars makes changing straps/bracelet very easy!


----------



## thrillseeker (Aug 25, 2014)

Im getting a lot of comments on this watch. From "is that a rolex?" (lol) to "can I see that?". It's really an eye grabber.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

SD42 Brass, dark blue dial, arrived today

Monday 1st June.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Just haven't been so happy with the new SD42 V2 version. My old black and orange with 2824ETA was much more impressive. My gripe is with the Sapphire bezel. It really takes away from the Tool look of the watch. Just wish I could get my black and orange back. Have been wearing the new one for almost a week and already over it. Why is it a need for all these watch makers to put sapphire on the bezels? Armida, Helson, etc?


----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

Just received my SD 42mm brass black the other day! Love it!! The size is perfect. Had a SD 45, and thought it was cumbersome!


----------



## Lou V (Feb 9, 2014)

Is the bezel on the v1 slightly wider than the sapphire on v2? If there would be one change I would make, it would be to make the bezel a touch wider - though I dig the sapphire.


----------



## timedoctor (May 19, 2015)

The lume in the 12 o'clock pip fell out last year on my SD45. I've read this has happened to others. I contacted Helson and was told to send it back to HK from USA. Fair...but I did not bother. Maybe this problem explains the new bezels. I like the look of the old ones.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Lou V said:


> Is the bezel on the v1 slightly wider than the sapphire on v2? If there would be one change I would make, it would be to make the bezel a touch wider - though I dig the sapphire.


Not sure it's wider in total. The Sapphire requires a metal ring on the inside which makes the face of the bezel smaller.. So yes the numbers are smaller and the lume is not as bright either... I sound like a ..... here..


----------



## thrillseeker (Aug 25, 2014)

I personally love the bezel but that's just my opinion.

How are you guys winding these watches? I have an ETA movement and I heard it's not good to manually wind them. Just curious. I have barely hand wound mine, but the watch finally died last night when I was sleeping and I had worn it all day. So I was just curious how often you folks wind your SDs.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

timedoctor said:


> The lume in the 12 o'clock pip fell out last year on my SD45. I've read this has happened to others. I contacted Helson and was told to send it back to HK from USA. Fair...but I did not bother. Maybe this problem explains the new bezels. I like the look of the old ones.


I think this is exactly why many manufacturers are using the sapphire bezels. I guess they're tired of repairing lume that pops out. I too like a matte, fully lumed bezel. If they lack the longevity, maybe sapphire is the way to go.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

thrillseeker said:


> I personally love the bezel but that's just my opinion.
> 
> How are you guys winding these watches? I have an ETA movement and I heard it's not good to manually wind them. Just curious. I have barely hand wound mine, but the watch finally died last night when I was sleeping and I had worn it all day. So I was just curious how often you folks wind your SDs.


 I have always wound my watches by hand. BotH ETA and 9015. What's the purpose of being able to have this feature if you can't use it. I have never had an issues either. However I haven't had one of this movements longer than two years.


----------



## thrillseeker (Aug 25, 2014)

ematthews said:


> I have always wound my watches by hand. BotH ETA and 9015. What's the purpose of being able to have this feature if you can't use it. I have never had an issues either. However I haven't had one of this movements longer than two years.


I agree. I just wasn't sure since I was searching on the ETA movement and some results came up with people saying it was a bad idea to wind it. Didn't make much sense to me, but whatever.

How often are you winding yours? I have only wound mine once so far and it only died once after over a week of everyday wear. Pretty impressive.


----------



## thrillseeker (Aug 25, 2014)

Also, is anybody using the Cape Cod polishing cloth to the clean the bracelet? Just making sure that is ok. I know it cleans stainless steel well but I read the bracelet may have a brushed finish so I wanted to verify.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

thrillseeker said:


> Also, is anybody using the Cape Cod polishing cloth to the clean the bracelet? Just making sure that is ok. I know it cleans stainless steel well but I read the bracelet may have a brushed finish so I wanted to verify.


To be honest, I just run it under the tap and use some dish soap to clean it. It works great. The watch looks like new when your done.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Its finally here, I was on the fence about the dial for a long time, I couldn't find many pics of it, but the numbers were getting low and I just had to pull the trigger......

View attachment 4225650


View attachment 4225658


View attachment 4225666


The dial looks mental, I can't stop staring at it so glad I got this. I looks like I'm staring into the ocean or the sky, I can't wait to get some patina on it. But I immediately threw it on a brown leather I had cuz the Cuda felt a bit stiff and the new Helson buckle dug into my wrist.

Any suggestions on what strap will look good with this dial?


----------



## thrillseeker (Aug 25, 2014)

Jerry P said:


> To be honest, I just run it under the tap and use some dish soap to clean it. It works great. The watch looks like new when your done.


I did that last night with a toothbrush and it worked well. Im thinking down the road for when I want to get the bracelet looking new again.


----------



## thrillseeker (Aug 25, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> Its finally here, I was on the fence about the dial for a long time, I couldn't find many pics of it, but the numbers were getting low and I just had to pull the trigger......
> 
> View attachment 4225650
> 
> ...


I bet black leather would look awesome.


----------



## bracque (Jul 27, 2013)

I am debating between a grey or black one. Black looks very nice but I have 3 black watches and 1 white, so. It sure if grey is the way to go. Just not sure about the bezel.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Go for the dark blue.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

bracque said:


> I am debating between a grey or black one. Black looks very nice but I have 3 black watches and 1 white, so. It sure if grey is the way to go. Just not sure about the bezel.


Grey; it's the NEW black... xD.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

New in , SD42 White dial .....


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

When you get tired of it you can sell it to me !



Dino7 said:


> New in , SD42 White dial .....


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

CJN said:


> When you get tired of it you can sell it to me !


You never know ! If you want one though drop them an email as even though they show out of stock on the website, they will reserve one for you - that's what I did and 3 weeks later it was here.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)

Recent strap mod on a 42.....


----------



## jcueto (May 1, 2015)

I got this SD45 titanium:









It was shiny as steel, and not look like titanium. So I try to darken it using oxiclean:









I was not really happy with the result, so I send it to IWW for bead blasting. Nice smooth, satin finish:









After darkening with oxiclean:









After buffering and cleaning with a little WD40

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcueto (May 1, 2015)

Another one, SD45 steel (Miyota) blue dial








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

That's a pretty stunning mod.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Newton13 said:


> That's a pretty stunning mod.


Thanks working on getting a limited run together, here are the renders...


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

Needed a new summer watch and decided to take a risk. Can't believe that I had passed the 42 Shark Diver for so long because of the squared case and L2L dimensions. On paper it shouldn't fit my wrist, but it wears great. I've only taken this off in the last three for these photos.



















SDGenius: That looks killer and wouldn't have thought of combining those two. Good luck with the limited run.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

My v2 which I received not long ago. Love the blue and the old bezel


----------



## jcueto (May 1, 2015)

SD45 in black with orange numbers on a black strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Duplicate post. Sorry.


----------



## IamCanadian10 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Bronze Patina is coming along naturally after a year.


----------



## jcueto (May 1, 2015)

Stingray Titanium darkened

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcueto (May 1, 2015)

Another SD










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fbones24 (Jun 13, 2014)

My SD40. Gets the most wrist time of my crew.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## jcueto (May 1, 2015)

SD45 Steel Black dial








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## jbossolo (Jun 27, 2015)

Brass, vinegar/ammonia forced patina.
Did a LOS patina last night, gave it a more rounded, dark hue. Loving it.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Shark Diver 40 - Grey


----------



## npulaski (May 3, 2012)

SD 40:


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Rain Soaked SD40 Grey on Grey Perlon


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Great shots, watch looks so crisp, well done!


npulaski said:


> SD 40:
> 
> View attachment 4616130
> 
> ...


----------



## npulaski (May 3, 2012)

SDGenius said:


> Great shots, watch looks so crisp, well done!


Thanks! I've found it to be a photogenic watch.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Lou V (Feb 9, 2014)

SDGenius said:


>


Lovely! SD did you get to pick the lume as well? I'd love an sd with bgw9!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^^ any more info on how to get one with this dial? how is the brightness of the BGW9 compared to the traditional helson green ones? I'm not even sure what they use C3? ( I've only experienced BGW9 on my Seafarer, but I found it not that bright or long lasting, maybe they didn't have enough layers, I also found it takes longer to charge than the green stuff.) 

The bezel colour and the dial lume colour doesn't seem to match.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

You can PM my if you're interested, I'm working on getting a limited run together for a large discount over having one custom made which is upwards of $900 at this spec. I plan on doing a run of 50 at $750.



AVS_Racing said:


> ^^^ any more info on how to get one with this dial? how is the brightness of the BGW9 compared to the traditional helson green ones? I'm not even sure what they use C3? ( I've only experienced BGW9 on my Seafarer, but I found it not that bright or long lasting, maybe they didn't have enough layers, I also found it takes longer to charge than the green stuff.)
> 
> The bezel colour and the dial lume colour doesn't seem to match.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Worth the wait:


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

correct, I chose BGW9 for the blue model


Lou V said:


> Lovely! SD did you get to pick the lume as well? I'd love an sd with bgw9!


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Helson SDP update; looks like I'll be switching to the 40mm model(42mm shown above), should have a new prototype to show soon.


----------



## khalido (Jul 22, 2014)

Just received mine this afternoon at work place and could not wait, so put it straight away on my wrist with the rubber strap. I am absolutely in love and impressed with the finish quality. Definitely in my top list.









Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Haven't seen this dial before. Looks really good.


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

my honest opinion? the hands you chose do not complement the toolish case they are too thin and dressy I like better the real one here is mine


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

^agree to disagree...


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

But this isn't a simple MOD or? The sapphire insert is different from all the other Sharks. Plus the dial and hands look like it's a set - also has the Brand logo.
The red triangle pip also lights up green like the white markers. So to me it looks like a one off from Helson or a new lineup to come.
Either way I think it looks nice, a different take on a old design. I like the fact that the date window is at the 6.

It's a 42 mm ? I'm guessing strictly on the width of the bezel.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

So, I have three of them right now. One, is a custom one-off from Helson that I had made for myself. The other 2 are prototypes for a limited run. They are in 42mm but I've decided to switch over to the 40mm model moving forward. You can see pictures of them all scattered across the last few pages of this thread.


CJN said:


> But this isn't a simple MOD or? The sapphire insert is different from all the other Sharks. Plus the dial and hands look like it's a set - also has the Brand logo.
> The red triangle pip also lights up green like the white markers. So to me it looks like a one off from Helson or a new lineup to come.
> Either way I think it looks nice, a different take on a old design. I like the fact that the date window is at the 6.
> 
> It's a 42 mm ? I'm guessing strictly on the width of the bezel.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

SDGenius said:


>


wow that is a great looking watch!


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Joining the Sharkdiver family, finally!


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Toh said:


> Joining the Sharkdiver family, finally!
> 
> View attachment 5065378


Looks good! Is that the 40mm?


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

daschlag said:


> Looks good! Is that the 40mm?


Thanks! Yes, 40mm


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

here is mine again with a bonetto I'm a strap guy and honestly I was not happy with the helsofrane included because being 5mm thick and no tapering was completely overpowering the sd, bear in mind that the 40mm version is only 12mm tall... the watch seemed always to small to me. I remembered here on Wus someone posting a pic of his 42 sd with this bonetto and I really liked how the watch looked on the wrist. I can say this bonetto is a perfect match for the 40mm sd the strap tapers from around 22mm to 18 which I think is a better solution rater than a 20mm straight or tapering from there; besides the vents give some continuity to the curved lugs making the transition smoother.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

#328


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

SDGenius said:


>


...sweet mod. Bordered indices on a SD; like putting a tie on a defensive end. xD


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Does anyone have some real world pics of the Orange and Yellow versions?


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## debasercl (Mar 27, 2014)

SDGenius said:


>


Really nice mix, I was looking forward for more pictures but those red accents are too harsh for an already tough design IMO, is visually too heavy.
Cheers


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

debasercl said:


> Really nice mix, I was looking forward for more pictures but those red accents are too harsh for an already tough design IMO, is visually too heavy.
> Cheers


Thanks for your input, I'm also doing a blue version for this this batch, has a more simple color pallet. Next batch will likely have a simple black and silver option.


----------



## usfpaul82 (May 7, 2013)

I am considering picking up a grey dial 40mm as my first Helson but have a question. I see pictures of the grey with 2 different bezels, one with the numbers on the bezel filled in with lume and the other the numbers are black. What is the difference between the two, different versions? I see the grey on the Helson site has the blacked out bezel numbers. Any info would be great.

Paul


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

usfpaul82 said:


> I am considering picking up a grey dial 40mm as my first Helson but have a question. I see pictures of the grey with 2 different bezels, one with the numbers on the bezel filled in with lume and the other the numbers are black. What is the difference between the two, different versions? I see the grey on the Helson site has the blacked out bezel numbers. Any info would be great.
> 
> Paul


I believe that with v2, they stopped using lumed inserts on the unpainted bezels. Email them using the contact link on their website, they may be able to build the one you want using spare parts. That's how I got my v2 with v1 bezel and clasp.


----------



## usfpaul82 (May 7, 2013)

just in! Grey 40mm SD. I have it on leather now while i size the bracelet. Though I really like the leather look!


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Mkapson (Jul 12, 2015)

Just got a new strap for my SD!


----------



## Trucido (Jul 29, 2013)

Mkapson - awesome strap - that buckle really looks great with the brass case!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

Probably the most sold watch ever by a micro. After many years still pushing strong. Beautiful design that wont get old easily, thinking to get an other one :think:


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

Got my white dial SD45 out of the watch box today as it's a nice sunny day. I've finally decided to part ways with my black dial SD42 and will put it up for sale next week. If they release the SD42 white dial with Aluminum bezel again (like Danny T's above) I'd probably get that one and let go of the SD45.....maybe ;-)


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

woodruffm said:


> Got my white dial SD45 out of the watch box today as it's a nice sunny day. I've finally decided to part ways with my black dial SD42 and will put it up for sale next week. If they release the SD42 white dial with Aluminum bezel again (like Danny T's above) I'd probably get that one and let go of the SD45.....maybe ;-)


They'll build one for you. Got this a couple of months ago.


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

daschlag said:


> They'll build one for you. Got this a couple of months ago.


Very nice....why did you have to tell me that ;-)


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

woodruffm said:


> Very nice....why did you have to tell me that ;-)


lol... Misery loves company?


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

have a navy blue one in the air,

this is what it is going on when it gets here

pic borrowed from the interwebs


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

SDGenius said:


>


again really? give me a break


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Casanova Jr. said:


> again really? give me a break


Sorry, if me posting a Helson Shark Diver in a "Helson Shark Diver show us yours" thread, is somehow upsetting you. I'm not a huge fan of every version/color combination posted here, but I don't feel the need to blast people for posting.


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

my friend...the fact is that you have already posted your " custom" ugly watches here many many times! with the only reason and hope to sell them but unfortunately this is not the right place and you know it because in the past many of your threads and posts were closed by the mods.... you are not a sponsor at least respect those who pay to promote/sell their watches in this section, or become one of them so you can help to mantain this board free


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Actually no, that's not true at all. I'm not trying to sell these on here, if so I would've been banned, I've spoke to mods, yes, but they understand which is why I'm still here and still able to post pictures of a watch a like, just like anyone else. Just because you don't like them, doesn't mean you need to throw on the tough guy act. Also there was only one thread where posts where removed and that was only because other users brought up purchasing questions, which I answered against policy, so they were removed.


Casanova Jr. said:


> my friend...the fact is that you have already posted your " custom" ugly watches here many many times! with the only reason and hope to sell them but unfortunately this is not the right place and you know it because in the past many of your threads and posts were closed by the mods.... you are not a sponsor at least respect those who pay to promote/sell their watches in this section, or become one of them so you can help to mantain this board free


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

yes indeed your posts were deleted because you were purposely trying to promote them plain and simple. Now you are trying to bypass that, posting everytime you can pics of your custom watches... go back in this thread and count how many times you have posted them .. that's not normal, is it? no one is buying your bs sorry


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Casanova Jr. said:


> yes indeed your posts were deleted because you were purposely trying to promote them plain and simple. Now you are trying to bypass that, posting everytime you can pics of your custom watches... go back in this thread and count how many times you have posted them .. that's not normal, is it? no one is buying your bs sorry


You must be assuming I'm promoting every watch I post about then, the real question is, why are you so butt hurt?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Casanova Jr. said:


> yes indeed your posts were deleted because you were purposely trying to promote them plain and simple. Now you are trying to bypass that, posting everytime you can pics of your custom watches... go back in this thread and count how many times you have posted them .. that's not normal, is it? no one is buying your bs sorry


Hi,

I agree with you and this can be too much pics of those SD mods in a single thread (I counted more than 15 in about 5 pages...). I had a discussion with SDGenius last august when he posted these pics in a Hexa Osprey thread and was really off-topic...now he mostly post these pics here and on the various WRUW threads, so it is less "intrusive" and okay IMO. These SD mods used to pop-up all over the place(suggested straps, 40mm divers, submariner homages...etc), now it is much better I guess!

One thing is for sure that you both enjoy Helson watches, so it is the right place to show them so I'll add mine too!

S.


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I agree with you and this can be too much pics of those SD mods in a single thread (I counted more than 15 in about 5 pages...). I had a discussion with SDGenius last august when he posted these pics in a Hexa Osprey thread and was really off-topic...now he mostly post these pics here and on the various WRUW threads, so it is less "intrusive" and okay IMO. These SD mods used to pop-up all over the place(suggested straps, 40mm divers, submariner homages...etc), now it is much better I guess!
> 
> ...


I know and moreover he thinks to be smart... funny character


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

SD45; OD green dial w' vintage lume. Classic...


----------



## my jekyll doesnt hide (May 20, 2015)

I have relatively small wrists but still I opted for the 42 mm SD. it is to well balance and does not stand out (no protruding from sides at all)

























ps: i have no idea why all the photos I see str8 in my pc appears 90 degrees anti clockwise rotated. I'll be glad to correct them, I just don't know how


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

I missed the Lizard in the first shot!!!! ha

nice scenery and great watch, my friend



my jekyll doesnt hide said:


> I have relatively small wrists but still I opted for the 42 mm SD. it is to well balance and does not stand out (no protruding from sides at all)
> 
> View attachment 5605730
> 
> ...


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

In terms of the 90 degree rotation, how did you take the shots with your phone? For me I have to have my phone oriented horizontally with regard to its long axis to get the photos to appear correctly. If my phone, on the other hand, is oriented vertically every photo is 90 degrees rotated. I don't know if this will work for you, I have a notoriously finicky phone and that is what seems to work.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)

42....great size......


----------



## my jekyll doesnt hide (May 20, 2015)

cont'd
also when in the dark it glows like a torch


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

My first Helson,


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Double post, so might as well post some pics....Bronze Patina is coming along naturally after a year.





































Old shots


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

dpelle said:


> In terms of the 90 degree rotation, how did you take the shots with your phone? For me I have to have my phone oriented horizontally with regard to its long axis to get the photos to appear correctly. If my phone, on the other hand, is oriented vertically every photo is 90 degrees rotated. I don't know if this will work for you, I have a notoriously finicky phone and that is what seems to work.


I just take them any old whichway as with the iPhone they can be easily rotated (and cropped) later


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

You should securely attach that watch to the outer hull of your Cargo ship the next time you leave port. I wonder if the salt water would accelerate the patina? 



yankeexpress said:


> Bronze Patina is coming along naturally after a year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Rocat said:


> You should securely attach that watch to the outer hull of your Cargo ship the next time you leave port. I wonder if the salt water would accelerate the patina?


Good idea! Probably should just wear it in the sea air. I worry about banging it on the steel and damaging it. G-Shocks can take the pounding better.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

....and the one I've sold


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Does anyone here know how to remove the Shark Diver bezel? 

I have a replacement bezel on the way from Helson but don't know how to remove the old one


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Steppy said:


> Does anyone here know how to remove the Shark Diver bezel?
> 
> I have a replacement bezel on the way from Helson but don't know how to remove the old one


I'd be hesitant to try the "old knife trick" that works easily on a SKX007...I"d be afraid to crack the sapphire bezel or bend something. Try a watchsmith, they have a special bezel removal tool and will swap it in a few minutes for a small fee and peace of mind.

S.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

This is my brass Shark Diver. Love it. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi Malice 146,
does that Helberg buckle leave greeny thing on your wrist?


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

sonykurniawan said:


> Hi Malice 146,
> does that Helberg buckle leave greeny thing on your wrist?


Only did it once when I was really hot and sweaty. Usually don't wear leather if I know it'll be hot out, I switch to rubber or a bracelet for my SS watches.

Sent from my iPad using Tin cans and string


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Malice 146 said:


> Only did it once when I was really hot and sweaty. Usually don't wear leather if I know it'll be hot out, I switch to rubber or a bracelet for my SS watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tin cans and string


is it true that once patina sets in, it won't leave any more green marks?


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

sonykurniawan said:


> is it true that once patina sets in, it won't leave any more green marks?


I'm not sure. The buckle patinaed very quickly. When it left the mark on my wrist I believe it had patina already.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Malice 146 said:


> I'm not sure. The buckle patinaed very quickly. When it left the mark on my wrist I believe it had patina already.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm quite concern about this greeny thing affecting health.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Helson added again some nice titanium Sharks to the line up. 45mm.

Helson


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

I have been looking at the Ti 45 mm, good value, but is the titanium, industrial grade 2, good stuff.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Tickythebull said:


> I have been looking at the Ti 45 mm, good value, but is the titanium, industrial grade 2, good stuff.


I didn't ask what grade the Titanium was, I do know the first run of these when the first batch was released the Titanium was no problem, the lume was insane, they were so bright! I imagine these will be similar. I had a blasted version with a blue carbon fiber dial, and a red carbon fiber dial.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice, thanks for the reply.


mekenical said:


> I didn't ask what grade the Titanium was, I do know the first run of these when the first batch was released the Titanium was no problem, the lume was insane, they were so bright! I imagine these will be similar. I had a blasted version with a blue carbon fiber dial, and a red carbon fiber dial.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

"tone-on-tone" SD45


----------



## Mancuniandragon (Oct 6, 2011)

In a quandary I want a Bronze shark diver 45mm but do I go for the Black or Green Face??????????


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

Brass 45, amazing style and look. Just received a week ago..

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

Purchased this SD 42 brass last may. Love the way it's wearing! About to pull the trigger on another!


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Just arrived yesterday and was treated with vinegar for 1 hour.


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

^^ Amazing strap ..care to tell us more about that.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

S.Nair said:


> ^^ Amazing strap ..care to tell us more about that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


If you are refering to my strap, its made by Gunny from Caitlin series #8.


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Brass and bronze owners, show your patina updates please...


----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

i have a SS sd 45 with eta, #328 

love the weight and size of this watch

was considering getting a titanium sd 45 ...anyone have that version, how is the feel of it?


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

if you like the weight of the ss bear in mind that the titanium version is only 140 gr... I'm intrigued by a 45 ti my only concern is the big size lately I'm leaning towards smaller watches, at 599 looks like a good deal though


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

I was kind of frustrated with how it turns out to be. Reddish hue instead of muted gold that I want.
but, it slowly grows in me.


----------



## yorksj (Nov 5, 2013)

Here is my SD42 brass red 
wish if they make it steel with 40mm


----------



## jcueto (May 1, 2015)

SD45 Titanium Blue dial/bezel with titanium bracelet, arrives yesterday from Helson. Awesome watch. The titanium have a very nice tone, match perfect with the dark blue dial. 















Great lume









Jose


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

jcueto said:


> SD45 Titanium Blue dial/bezel with titanium bracelet, arrives yesterday from Helson. Awesome watch. The titanium have a very nice tone, match perfect with the dark blue dial.
> View attachment 5961506
> 
> View attachment 5961522
> ...


congrats on the new entry I was contempling one of those, not sure about the size I have already sd40 and sd42 and I do prefer the smaller version, at 599 is a bargain for sure even w/o bracelet, is it yours the bead blasted version?


----------



## jcueto (May 1, 2015)

Yes, it is the blasted version


Jose


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

Casanova Jr. said:


> congrats on the new entry I was contempling one of those, not sure about the size I have already sd40 and sd42 and I do prefer the smaller version, at 599 is a bargain for sure even w/o bracelet, is it yours the bead blasted version?


Jose, could I please ask your wrist size? Thank you.

Craig


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I dunno why but recently the SD has really grown on me, At first I thought they were a bit big for my 7" +- wrist. (42mm) and heavy with sharp crown, but after playing with other micros, their crowns are way worse, cough A7 cough A8 cough Benarus. Lume is excellent, super easily to dress up or down.

I think 40mm is honestly the perfect size. after having 3 42mms. Even on full bracelet it doesn't feel too heavy, lugs are shorter which is a plus but the thing I noticed the most is the THICKNESS, it is WAY THINNER = lighter. and much easier to tuck into dress shirts. But still very tool looking, quality, QC lume is all still there. Only thing missing is no divers extension for quick adjustments.

I think 40mm will be my ultimate daily watch.









Yes I'm a hoarder, for SD's only. Thinking if I should keep the 42mm V1 or no........ Will be impossible to replace though.


----------



## jcueto (May 1, 2015)

craiger said:


> Jose, could I please ask your wrist size? Thank you.
> 
> Craig


Hi Craig

7" thin wrist, big hands
Usually I use straps 125/75

SD45 wears big on my wrist, however I get used to big watches, and wide straps. Most of my watches have 24mm wide straps, even 26mm. I feel very strange with a 20mm or 22mm wide strap, to thin for me.

Jose


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

jcueto said:


> Hi Craig
> 
> 7" thin wrist, big hands
> Usually I use straps 125/75
> ...


Thanks Jose, I appreciate the info. Due to the flat sitting lugs people seem to lement over the watch size pre-purchase...and I am no different. I too have a 7"-7.25" (depending on how tight I draw the tape), but it's extremely flat and therefore wide, which allows me to get away with much bigger L2L then others. Bigger hands also shrink the watch as well.

I think it looks great on youre wrist. I hope you continue to enjoy the watch!!

Craig


----------



## mike2zero (Apr 12, 2006)

45mm in Brass....owned the Bronze year before last, and when I got a chance to buy this one for 1/4 of the price of the Bronze...I POUNCED...

loving it..


----------



## Bartel (Mar 5, 2015)

Hey AVS,

Noticed you've got a Shark Diver in both the Aluminum and the sapphire bezels. Wondering which one you like better? Contemplating the blue which can be had in either bezel. The sapphire protects the innards of the bezel i.e.
the lume, I realize and the aluminum could have the potential for the lume paint to chip off but they both look so
good in small, subtle ways.

Yes I'm a hoarder, for SD's only. Thinking if I should keep the 42mm V1 or no........ Will be impossible to replace though.

View attachment 5973290
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

This is the 42mm brass, blue dial. I just love the 45 mm titanium i will put in for one soon.


----------



## sattlite (Mar 26, 2015)

Here's my SD42 in brass with the Date Feature absolutely love this version and the look its coming into with use








Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## sattlite (Mar 26, 2015)

sonykurniawan said:


> Brass and bronze owners, show your patina updates please...










Two vinegar saunas later now the salt and Egg treatment is in the future

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Morning all Shark Divers


----------



## jcueto (May 1, 2015)

SD45 titanium blue dial with blue isofrane strap 
















Nice match, same blue color. Still like more the Helson titanium bracelet.

Here you can see the blue tone better:

















Jose


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Shark Divers back in-stock w/Aluminum bezel inserts plus 10% Christmas discount is live!


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

SDGenius said:


> Shark Divers back in-stock w/Aluminum bezel inserts plus 10% Christmas discount is live!


Discount says the 24th. Is it active today?


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

SDGenius said:


> Shark Divers back in-stock w/Aluminum bezel inserts plus 10% Christmas discount is live!


10% off sale not active till Nov. 24th. *
*


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Sorry, jumped the gun on the code, didn't check the site, William told me via email it was posted, so I assumed live.


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Posting the same watch but in different position to keep this thread alive.


















The same leather band, before and after pics, dyed with natural non chemical coloring products














































Thanks for looking

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Casual Friday.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Blue 40mm prototype finally complete


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I knew it was a popular model so as soon as it came back into stock I struck.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

sticky said:


> I knew it was a popular model so as soon as it came back into stock I struck.
> 
> View attachment 6100834


Is the bezel paint lumed on that one? Looks great!


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

SDGenius said:


> Blue 40mm prototype finally complete


Tbh, Genius, I wasn't a fan of your custom design on the 42, but on the 40 it looks awesome! Especially dat blue one. Black one looks great too.


----------



## Philippe-X (Jul 31, 2013)

daschlag said:


> Tbh, Genius, I wasn't a fan of your custom design on the 42, but on the 40 it looks awesome! Especially dat blue one. Black one looks great too.


Are those available to buy?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Philippe-X said:


> Are those available to buy?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not yet, send me a PM and I can add you to the mailing list for updates, thanks!


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elusive1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Ordered my blue 42 shark with the 10% code this morning!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Elusive1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Blue 42 shark arrived today! Love the color and quality of the watch. Size wise part of me wishes I went 45 but the 42 fits me very well.










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Love this brushed Steel Grey Dial on the latest batch


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

45 is for really big wrists, IMHO 42 is just right for you



Elusive1 said:


> Blue 42 shark arrived today! Love the color and quality of the watch. Size wise part of me wishes I went 45 but the 42 fits me very well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elusive1 (Dec 2, 2009)

SDGenius said:


> Blue 40mm prototype finally complete


I like the black one a lot. Reminds me of a tudor

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

I miss mine dearly. Gonna have to get another...45mm in my favorite colors


Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

My 42mm SD ETA on timefactors NATOs

Grey



















Black


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

SD 42 ETA on ammo . Best watch I've ever owned.


----------



## themanintobuildafire (Mar 14, 2014)

A Tale of Two Helsons:









Titanium Band:









Shark Fin Band:


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

Anyone know if the annual December Christmas sale is on already?


----------



## obp666 (Dec 30, 2013)

Just received my third shark diver - this time the SD 40... Had both the steel version and the brass version of the SD 42 - the smaller size fits me much better!! I highly recommend it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Elusive1 said:


> Blue 42 shark arrived today! Love the color and quality of the watch. Size wise part of me wishes I went 45 but the 42 fits me very well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What size wrist? It looks like the lugs overhang quite a bit?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Elusive1 (Dec 2, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> What size wrist? It looks like the lugs overhang quite a bit?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


7". The angle makes the pic look a little misleading. There's a bit of room to spare.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## themanintobuildafire (Mar 14, 2014)

rsimpsss said:


> Anyone know if the annual December Christmas sale is on already?


Yes it started a couple days ago. 10% off!!!

Sucks for me as I spent $1000 on a 45 Titanium/Bronze SD like 3 weeks before the sale!


----------



## bamaster (Jan 18, 2015)

Danny T said:


> My 42mm SD ETA on timefactors NATOs


I love that color. Matches my Nike running shoes! haha


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

My wife told me that nato strap looks cheap. And at some point she is right, its definitely cheaper then bracelet. Meanwhile I havent seen a lot of nato around. Does it mean that many of us considering nato as vacation strap option?

I do like nato and have quite banch of different colors. And putting it on to office at working days as well. But feel myself like stand along or something. Veryone else have bracelet or leather strap.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks to a good friend I have a Helson back in the stable


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Shark, Steel brushed dial on shark strap


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

mekenical said:


> Shark, Steel brushed dial on shark strap


Scuba 500 Strap ?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

woodruffm said:


> Scuba 500 Strap ?


Bullseye!!


----------



## mrmike (Dec 25, 2008)

It's good to see continued interest in the SDs. I just got one recently and have a couple of straps on order. The new glide lock is awesome and makes the watch punch above its weight class.


----------



## DrKennethNoiseWater (Feb 20, 2015)

mrmike said:


> It's good to see continued interest in the SDs. I just got one recently and have a couple of straps on order. The new glide lock is awesome and makes the watch punch above its weight class.


Ugh, pure beauty. I need to unsubscribe from this thread. These Helsons are killing me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

mrmike said:


> It's good to see continued interest in the SDs. I just got one recently and have a couple of straps on order. The new glide lock is awesome and makes the watch punch above its weight class.


Looks great, I'm assuming the 40mm SD?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Another look at my Shark on Mesh


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

mekenical said:


> Another look at my Shark on Mesh


Does Helson still sell that mesh? I have a staib on mine but seems a bit too dressy.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

quicksilver7 said:


> Does Helson still sell that mesh? I have a staib on mine but seems a bit too dressy.
> 
> View attachment 6254065


They use to have a mesh for these, this one is from Crepas with a ratcheting clasp.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Danny T said:


> My 42mm SD ETA on timefactors NATOs
> 
> Grey
> 
> ...


That looks too immaculate, you should bash the granny out of it, its like having a Ferrari and not giving some helmet.


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

I get uncomfortable with any post combining the words 'bash', 'granny' and 'helmet'.


----------



## hulk0814 (Mar 8, 2010)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

jcueto said:


> SD45 titanium blue dial with blue isofrane strap
> View attachment 6046442
> 
> 
> ...


OH Wow!!! Really wish this was in a 42mm.. I love this watch and own the 42. Not sure I could pull a 45mm off with a 7.0 wrist size. Does this wear any larger than the 45mm Armida A1?


----------



## uncle6 (Sep 25, 2015)

Can it be dressed up with a suit?
I am worried that the bracelet would look too masculine, and I don't plan on swapping it with leather or nato.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

uncle6 said:


> Can it be dressed up with a suit?
> I am worried that the bracelet would look too masculine, and I don't plan on swapping it with leather or nato.


As long as you get it in 40mm


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

uncle6 said:


> Can it be dressed up with a suit?
> I am worried that the bracelet would look too masculine, and I don't plan on swapping it with leather or nato.


I'm gonna say no, but of course people will have differing opinions. The bracelet is very chunky. Not refined enough for a suit IMO. It reflects light in a way that accentuates the link shape. Too distracting.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

uncle6 said:


> Can it be dressed up with a suit?
> I am worried that the bracelet would look too masculine, and I don't plan on swapping it with leather or nato.


Im going to say yes! A wet suit.


----------



## uncle6 (Sep 25, 2015)

mekenical said:


> Im going to say yes! A wet suit.


I know someone is gonna say this:-d:-d


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Here's my new 40mm Bronze. Waiting on a couple straps. Gonna let it patina naturally in my salty environment. It's outside currently, enjoying the salt air 

Ill keep posting this up as updates are worthy. I will say the quality of this one is far better than the 2012 42mm I had. Better finishing all round. The crown stem is steel vs titanium, the crown is bronze with a steel bit inside to screw onto the steel stem. ETA is keeping good time.

RD


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> Here's my new 40mm Bronze. Waiting on a couple straps. Gonna let it patina naturally in my salty environment. It's outside currently, enjoying the salt air
> 
> Ill keep posting this up as updates are worthy. I will say the quality of this one is far better than the 2012 42mm I had. Better finishing all round. The crown stem is steel vs titanium, the crown is bronze with a steel bit inside to screw onto the steel stem. ETA is keeping good time.
> 
> RD


Thats hot! Nice shot too!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

mekenical said:


> Thats hot! Nice shot too!


Thank you very much! |> Needless to say I do enjoy your hots & shots too. You have an awesome gaggle :-d

RD


----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

oh you are going to like this...

because i have sd 45 #328 2824-2, it only came with the helson mesh (which is awesome and dresses up the watch) so when i wanted to add the bracelet, helson advised that the newer bracelet end links may not fit mine correctly since mine was an early run and the new tank tread link bracelet was not produced back then (?!) ..so i did some research, looked at the Zenton, the H2O bracelet, by why risk it? so I decided to take the plunge on the Helson Gauge steel brushed bracelet, and let me tell you, its awesome, what a brick sh--house feeling the bracelet gives the SD45 - the weight completely transforms the watch with perfect balance vs the mesh or the cuda ...and what a "happy accident" this is, as i have to be honest, I never liked the look of the "molded to case" end links of the current SD bracelet, it seemed to make the case look too big for the bracelet due to the thick lugs, so the Gauge bracelnt is excellent! Now the helson garage is complete - with 3 helson manufactured options: gauge bracelet, cuda rubber, or helson mesh...all 1st class quality...

here are the pics....


----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

someone was asking if the helson can be worn with a suit, i think the helson mesh works well with dress clothes...it subdues it and it tapers from 24 to 20mm...


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Oh cool -- thanks for popping this thread up again. Still experimenting with straps on my 40mm Bronze. Looking forward to warmer ocean temps so I can get on with the "natural" patina process. Funny, I didn't keep my 1st 42mm green dial bronze. It had really poor finishing, and was a tad cumbersome. Have to say the updated 40mm model is much more enjoyable. Seems Helson has taken better control of QC as the models get refreshed.

RD





































Yeh, I know it's a little shiny, but I don't mind. Bronze has such a nice warm tone. The patina will come.... ;-)

Cheers

RD


----------



## Lou V (Feb 9, 2014)

Sd 42 on Hadley Roma tan ms855


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

...an "oldie goldie"; chocolate Shark Diver 45 on custom crocs.


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

Have 2 both 42



















Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

My SD40. Love it, including nice bracelet. I was curious if anyone or thought to use their SD bracelet for another wstches? SD have specially designed Endlinks. Does Helson have 20mm straight Endlinks same like from Steel Guage?

My SD40 with 20 mm bracelet Endlink.



Steel Guage straight Englink


----------



## WindUpMerchant (Aug 15, 2015)

Got rid of my first batch bronze beast a few months ago - I shouldn't be here as it's drawing me back in!!! great watches guys..


----------



## uncle6 (Sep 25, 2015)

Just got mine from a forum member here.
Love the sapphire bezel and the muted blue (compared to the brighter blue they now have).


----------



## wmv (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## buddalouie (Mar 3, 2014)

Love the v3 blue with the aluminum bezel. Been waiting for a 40mm to pop up on watchrecon but I can't hold out much longer...the full price rationalizations have begun :-(


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

wmv said:


> View attachment 6808474
> 
> View attachment 6808482
> 
> View attachment 6808490


This is some serious patina!!!

Hope you recently had your tetanus shot!!

S.


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

wmv said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6808474&d=1453741905"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Patina? OMG. I thought this watch had survived nuclear explosion. Well its true that all of as have different taste.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## MIL5419 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi all, this is my first post to the forum, but I've been an avid reader for a while.

I love watches, (as you'd probably expect being on a watch forum!) And I've be lucky enough to own quite a few beauties in my time.

To make it onto my wrist, a watch really needs to sing to me. I can't put my finger on exactly what that means, it might be the tooling on a bezel, or the style of a crown guard or the text style on the face. But it has to work in harmony. Brand isn't a factor, but I like to own watches that not many people know, and other watch enthusiast appreciate, and it needs to be automatic. I guess I'm preaching to the converted. But the type of watch a person wears (like their shoes) says so much about a person.

It also has to live on my wrist 24/7 - because I never take my watch off. It has to work from board room to under the sea and everything in between. I've been looking for the perfect tool watch for some time and that journey has taken me to many AD's and website forums and I've tried on a fair few to narrow my list down.

To that end, the Helson Shark Diver came into my focus. It really (really) sang to me. I truly love everything about its design and following on from reading as much as I could about the company and reading your thoughts, I finally pushed the button last Thursday evening.

I was on the fence about what size to go for, as I've got a small flat wrist (approx. 6.5 inches) and I usually like to try a watch in person on as each one wears differently. (e.g. I can just about get away with a 42mm Tudor Pelagos, but not a 42mm Rolex Explorer) so the lug to lug and the lug design plays a big factor in what looks good on the wrist. It was really hard to decide which one to go for, but knowing how well the 40mm Rolex Sub sits on my wrist, I decided to go for the 40mm SD, black on black.

Yesterday, (which is an incredible turn around, HK to UK over a weekend) it arrived, and boy, does it live up to my extremely high expectations. She looks incredible from every angle, a perfect looking watch, and that lume! I know people mention it a lot, but in person&#8230;wow!

However, one of the real highlights for me is the bezel. For this version Helson seem to have gone back to the aluminium with a matt black finish (which I'm thrilled about, sorry ceramic fans). It's so stunningly matt it really is a beautiful thing to look at, not a single reflection it just seems to suck in the light. Wonderful against the fantastically machined and brushed stainless steel tooth edge. I absolutely love it.

Quite distracting whilst driving into work this morning, I couldn't stop looking at it. I'm really happy with the size on my wrist. I could have maybe got away with the 42mm, but I think the 40mm is a sweet spot on my wrist.


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Congrats. Love mine SD40 blue with aluminum bezel insert ( basically same as yours but blue).

42 whould be too big.


----------



## MIL5419 (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks - yeah the blue called to me as well. And the white if I'm honest... but I felt this one was the one to go for for my daily-wear. 

I do like a blue face watch, I've recently tried the Pelagos blue, but it didn't work for me. One of my old favs was my Omega Speedmaster day, date with a blue face which was a stunner - No longer in the draw though, I've cut down to try and have more wrist time for my absolute favs. This Helson is absolutely up there, I cant see it coming off for a long while.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Hydrocarbons (Oct 1, 2014)

That puts the P in Patina

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## MIL5419 (Jan 26, 2016)

If, like me, you are thinking about buying the fantastic Helson Shark Diver, but unsure of the correct size, I thought I'd take these for reference. I spent a lot of time on these forums in the lead up to purchasing researching and even then I still wasn't sure about what size to go for. I even cut out some pics and put them on my wrist to see if that would help! But even then, you dont get an idea of depth, it looks so much better in the flesh.

I'd always recommend to anyone buying a watch to try it on, as lug-lug is by far the biggest factor in how it sits. It doesn't (with-in reason of course!) matter too much about case size, if the L2L looks right, but, unless you live near HK, or know someone who actually owns one, doing that with a Helson just isn't possible. So hopefully, if you have similar shape and size wrists, these shots will help you out.

I have a 6.5" flat wrist, and I wear mine tight (I also wear a Garmin Visiosmart, which is the other thing you can see). I think the SD 40mm sits perfectly on my wrist, with no lug overhang at all. The design of the case is a perfect fit.

My god she is a thing of beauty! I've owned a lot of watches, but this SD really is a stunning watch. I absolutely love it.


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

I had had both sizes 42 sapphire and 40 sapphire and aluminum
My take is if you have a 7" flat wrist you can get away with both sizes (so if you like to wear big watches get the 42 otherwise get the 40 )
the watch looks always bigger on bracelet, the helsonfrane make much smaller imho. The aluminum version (at least to me) looks a tad bigger than the same size with sapphire inlay.The 42 has more squarish lugs, the 40 version overall has a more balanced shape less squarish not only because it is smaller but I guess there is a subtle change in the porportions, cannot confirm that though


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

I generally wear 44-45 but these wear big. 42 fits just fine. If your used to 44 grab the 42. If you generally wear 42 grab the 40 is what I recommend.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

Just received this today.








Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

Loving my Sharkie...........


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Some pics of my SD40:


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Some people said that lugs looks to big and disproportional to watch. Its maybe looks like this on the picture but in reality it's just fine.



Its similar like watch case looks big to wrist size from the picture but its actually sits perfect. My wrist is 6.75 and its SD40.





I like this kid a lot. And of course the lume is cool. Even small noise from rotor rotation is cool too.


----------



## MIL5419 (Jan 26, 2016)

Nice looking watch vladg, I was so tempted to go with the blue, it looks great on your wrist.

I'm currently talking to William at Helson on modifying the 22mm bracelet to fit the SD40, mainly because I want the ratcheting clasp, bit I also think the extra 1mm either side of the 22mm sized bracelet will work really well with the wide lugs.


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

MIL5419 said:


> Nice looking watch vladg, I was so tempted to go with the blue, it looks great on your wrist.
> 
> I'm currently talking to William at Helson on modifying the 22mm bracelet to fit the SD40, mainly because I want the ratcheting clasp, bit I also think the extra 1mm either side of the 22mm sized bracelet will work really well with the wide lugs.


100% agreed. Wider first bracelet links will fit great to watch. Let me know the result of you conversation with William as I may order one as well.

Meanwhile I have trying to make straight end links from left over links to be able use helson 20mm bracelet for another watches.


----------



## sattlite (Mar 26, 2015)

MIL5419 said:


> Nice looking watch vladg, I was so tempted to go with the blue, it looks great on your wrist.
> 
> I'm currently talking to William at Helson on modifying the 22mm bracelet to fit the SD40, mainly because I want the ratcheting clasp, bit I also think the extra 1mm either side of the 22mm sized bracelet will work really well with the wide lugs.


William us top shelf. ..

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spaceman (Oct 4, 2011)

Had a quick question about the 40mm shark diver in blue. Looking at pictures I see this watch came in two different shades of blue, a bright almost Royal blue and a darker navy. I know it changed at one point, which is the one available from Helson now?


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Dr.Spaceman said:


> Had a quick question about the 40mm shark diver in blue. Looking at pictures I see this watch came in two different shades of blue, a bright almost Royal blue and a darker navy. I know it changed at one point, which is the one available from Helson now?


Look at my posts earlier. This is new dial color. I got it just before New Year from Helson.


----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)

Helson SD40 with sapphire bezel insert:


----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

pharmao said:


>


Holly Molly. Looks like someone like Sharkie a lot ) Good collection.


----------



## timwilso (Jan 8, 2016)

Just got my Helson today. I want to clean up the small amount of patina that has started and start fresh. Can someone with knowledge tell me how to remove the patina on my brass SD??? I couldn't find a post on it.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

SD40


----------



## MIL5419 (Jan 26, 2016)

mesaboogie18 said:


> SD40


Some really great shots. I'm usually a big fan of a nato strap, but for some reason I think the SD looks best on its bracelet.

I'm totally in love with mine. It hasn't left my wrist in a month. 24/7.

This could actually be the 'one' watch...? Perhaps...


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

I've sold both my SD42s by now, but this thread has me seriously considering the SD40.


----------



## timwilso (Jan 8, 2016)

Just got her yesterday! 45mm in brass. Fit is absolutely perfect. I was worried it may be a bit big after everyone's comments.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Said farewell to my SD40 today I will miss it, but I still have a love and hate relationship with the SD, I love everything about it except for the crown and crown protectors, just so damn sharp and still digs a bit into my hand even at 40mm.



















The void will be filled by this grail










Still not sure if I should pick up another 40mm


----------



## Daimonos (May 27, 2012)

AVS_Racing said:


> Said farewell to my SD40 today I will miss it, but I still have a love and hate relationship with the SD, I love everything about it except for the crown and crown protectors, just so damn sharp and still digs a bit into my hand even at 40mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's such a beautiful watch that you should be willing to endure a little bit of pain  I received my blue 42mm yesterday. Still need to size the bracelet to be able to wear it.


----------



## MIL5419 (Jan 26, 2016)

AVS_Racing said:


> Said farewell to my SD40 today I will miss it, but I still have a love and hate relationship with the SD, I love everything about it except for the crown and crown protectors, just so damn sharp and still digs a bit into my hand even at 40mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This makes me sad...sorry it didn't work out for you. Its an interesting issue, as I have had other watches with crowns that have dug into my hands, but I've not had any issues with my SD40 digging in at all. I do wear mine tight on my wrist though, perhaps that helps?

Your images dont seem to load in for me, so I cant see the 'grail' you are replacing it with. Be interested to know what takes its place.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Received my first shark diver on Monday. 

Very fast shipping and overall a nice watch. 

I ordered the 42 but think I could have gone for the 45. 

I'll give this one a shot for a while and see if I still want the 45.


----------



## Dr.Spaceman (Oct 4, 2011)

I think the blue SD40 will be my next watch buy. Now to decide if I want to wait for the LE with applied markers, etc. The only thing keeping me away from the SD in general is that it seems to look best on its bracelet, and I'm just not a bracelet guy at all.


----------



## verl20 (Oct 27, 2015)

Just got my Bronze Shark Diver w/ Blue dial and absolutely love it.

View attachment 7193298


----------



## verl20 (Oct 27, 2015)

Well that didn't work as expected. How to I embed an image in a post?



verl20 said:


> Just got my Bronze Shark Diver w/ Blue dial and absolutely love it.
> 
> View attachment 7193298


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ there is something with the images not embedding properly its been going on for me also for the last week, I see images load in the preview before I post but once I do, it shows up as attachments, and I have to re upload the images to get it to work, but in case you guys can't see my pics I'll re upload here

















And my Grail that I just got









I hope you guys can see the pics, I don't know whats going on but its super annoying o|


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

I can see pictures. And its nice collection.


----------



## Daimonos (May 27, 2012)




----------



## ilovewhite (Jun 2, 2014)

Sharkdiver Sunday

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spaceman (Oct 4, 2011)

Got this last week, it's been a great work watch so far.


----------



## Daimonos (May 27, 2012)

Dr.Spaceman said:


> Got this last week, it's been a great work watch so far.


I got mine just before you, assuming that is 42mm, what is the number on yours?


----------



## Dr.Spaceman (Oct 4, 2011)

It's a 40mm. My wrists are somehow the only part of my body that suffers from excessive skinniness, and this size is perfect.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

SD42 Brass, blue dial on blue canvas, quite a good match.


----------



## jmerino7 (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a titanium blue and a steel black, and love both. Both have their own unique "quirks".

















Thanks.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

SD45 w' olive green dial.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

SD42 Bronze


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

SD42, brass, starting to get minimal patina, funnnnn....


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Man! Those bronze Helson's are beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antigalacticos (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

New to me. One of my grails when I first started this hobby. 
Love it!
And no, I use my beater NY2300 to go fishing.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

My SD45 arrived yesterday. It was a bit of a gamble on the size but I wanted big and chunky, so that's what I got. The bracelet makes it seem bigger than with the strap.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

on helson buccaneer bracelet


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

daforg said:


> My SD45 arrived yesterday. It was a bit of a gamble on the size but I wanted big and chunky, so that's what I got. The bracelet makes it seem bigger than with the strap.
> 
> View attachment 7558570
> 
> ...


I'm just loving this watch on the bracelet. It's a heavy beast of a thing (over 300g sized for my wrist) but I've been wearing it around the house this weekend and I never wear a watch at home.


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

I alternate my SD45 between the bracelet and the helsofrane strap. When on the bracelet I find it helpful to carry a dumbbell in the other hand to keep things balanced ;-)


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

woodruffm said:


> I alternate my SD45 between the bracelet and the helsofrane strap. When on the bracelet I find it helpful to carry a dumbbell in the other hand to keep things balanced ;-)


Hahaha, sound advice. I'd better wear it on alternate arms so I don't develop muscular asymmetry.


----------



## Lin_michael (Jan 8, 2016)

My steel SD40 wears perfect on me but I just can't stop wearing my 42mm brass SD. Can't wait until the patina sets in.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Shark Diver 40 Bronze with Brown dial


----------



## timwilso (Jan 8, 2016)

On the beach in Maui


----------



## CaveMan666 (Apr 12, 2016)

Shark diver 42 brass


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Shots from the last week or so

Leather



Brown Perlon


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

I've been wanting to try a brass or braonze watch for a while now, but never really pulled the trigger on one. I was going to order a Helberg CH6 in bronze, but theyre no longer making it in bronze, so Im going to grab a Helson SD42 (brass) with MOP dial. I have some patina and strap ideas that I think might make it look quite good. What is the delivery time to the US like? Do they ship EMS?


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Helson has very fast shipping you will probably get it in like 2 days, and yes they have EMS


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you for the info and reply. That MOP is beautiful. How does it look in person compared to pics?



AVS_Racing said:


> Helson has very fast shipping you will probably get it in like 2 days, and yes they have EMS
> 
> View attachment 7847402


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

The MOP is very close in person vs pics BUT the lighting and angle plays a huge difference, cuz the Pearl dial constantly changes depending on how you look at it, I love it.

Here's more pics to show how it can change


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

I love it! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## phreeze2k1 (Oct 28, 2015)

I really like the helson, I wonder if it might be a tad large on my wrist.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

I have a 7.5" wrist and am hoping that it wears well for me.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I have a 7"+- wrist depending on how hot it is, if you are 7.5" I would say you can try 42mm, but after trying a 40mm all my next Shark Divers will be 40mm. I only got the 42mm MOP cuz it was the only size it is available in. And SD's does wear large.

42mm, See how it covers my whole wrist and the lugs are pretty much hovering off?

















40mm

































Wraps around my wrist much better, so I will only get 40mm SD from now on, also much lighter too so makes it much more wearable and comfortable.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Im going to try it and if it doesnt fit, I'll just flip it. Like you, Im only getting the 42 because the MOP is available. I wish they'd offer a brass 40 with the MOP.


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

ViperGuy said:


> Do they ship EMS?


I have ask to sent mine sd40 by EMS as well. For some reason got it from TNT and problems with custom clearence.
Meanwhile William was working with me to help sort out custom problems.


----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

#desert shark!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

"Great White" on a painted custom. Lost her "pip" years ago... But, I still love her. xD


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Just spotted this sitting on my kindle cover and suddenly appreciated how much this needs a leather strap.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## doomdog (Jun 2, 2015)

No love for the turquoise?
I've seen exactly 2 in the whole thread, so here's mine:


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I wanted a turquoise but just don't know if I Can daily wear it


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Quicksilver said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What size is that?


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ 500m I'm guessing it is a 42


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

julywest said:


> What size is that?


Yup 42. It is my favourite SD version they came out with. a beast on the bracelet but i mostly wear it on leather and the frane.


----------



## rikkd (Aug 8, 2012)

My new daily.....love it....42mm......
From sunny Istanbul....









Sent from my VSP250g using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Shark Diver 45 w' olive green dial. The SD is due for a bracelet upgrade; a 5-link maybe? Bravo on the new "carbon fiber"...but, how about some dial colors again?


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^ I think they need to make the special materials for smaller watches like the 40mm not just the 45. the Carbon and Ti, if they did I would seriously consider it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Quicksilver said:


> Yup 42. It is my favourite SD version they came out with. a beast on the bracelet but i mostly wear it on leather and the frane.


Thx... tell me I didn't sell it to you please


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

julywest said:


> Thx... tell me I didn't sell it to you please


No not directly to me at least. Bought it from a friend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Quicksilver said:


> No not directly to me at least. Bought it from a friend.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thx I vaguely remember selling 1 ETA to a Canadian. Should have kept.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helson "Chocolate Shark"


----------



## stselvia (May 30, 2016)

Anyone have good/bad experiences with the 40? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Good = smaller, way more comfortable, lighter. Bad = doesn't come with ratcheting clasp. but then none of the 42 mms I've had ever had one either.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

stselvia said:


> Anyone have good/bad experiences with the 40?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Wearing my 40mm Turquoise Sharkie right now(7.5"wrist)...LOVE the color combination with black sapphire bezel insert.About the only negative I can find is that my aging eyes have a hard time picking up the indices when I'm not wearing my glasses.


----------



## Wcso873 (Feb 5, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Wearing my 40mm Turquoise Sharkie right now(7.5"wrist)...LOVE the color combination with black sapphire bezel insert.About the only negative I can find is that my aging eyes have a hard time picking up the indices when I'm not wearing my glasses.


Love those colors!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stselvia (May 30, 2016)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Wearing my 40mm Turquoise Sharkie right now(7.5"wrist)...LOVE the color combination with black sapphire bezel insert.About the only negative I can find is that my aging eyes have a hard time picking up the indices when I'm not wearing my glasses.


This is a sweet color combo. Something to think about. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Danny S (Feb 10, 2006)

mekenical said:


>


*WANT* that watch.. Want that watch BAAD!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

On Obris Morgan rubber...


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi guys, thank you all for posting pics in this thread! Enabled me to pick the right choice for sure. This arrived on my doorstep today, couldn't be happier. I was a bit worried about the chunkyness, but it turns out a perfect size and fit for my wrist! (40mm model). It does wear a bit large, but certainly not as dramatically so as some people have suggested. It certainly looks a lot bigger in pictures.
































































Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Wearing my SD45 on a whale watching trip, Coral Sea off Stradbroke Island.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

Wanted one for a long time. Arrived today.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Finally got to wear my Helson SD45 in the ocean today, even though it was pretty chilly. Pictures taken at Cape Byron, Australia.


----------



## RoadWarrior (Jan 10, 2011)

Couple Shark Divers


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Olive green SD 45.


----------



## Excaliburkzn (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi, guys!
Newbie here))) I need an advice.
I badly want SD 45.
My wrist size is around 7", flat hand.
I wear Tissot t touch now and it fits really nice, it's 44 mm dial & 52 mm lug to lug, 15 mm height.
So, SD is only 2 mm bigger l2l and 3 mm in height.
What do you guys think, will it fit or I should go with 42?
Thanks in advance!


Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## Excaliburkzn (Aug 3, 2016)

Excaliburkzn said:


> Hi, guys!
> Newbie here))) I need an advice.
> I badly want SD 45.
> My wrist size is around 7", flat hand.
> ...

















Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## Excaliburkzn (Aug 3, 2016)

Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## Excaliburkzn (Aug 3, 2016)

Excaliburkzn said:


> View attachment 8940202
> View attachment 8940210
> 
> 
> Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## Excaliburkzn (Aug 3, 2016)

Sorry for double post with my crappy pics(


Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

The SD45 will probably wear bigger than the Tissot in your photos - it's lugs are long, broad, flat and it sits tall on the wrist. So if that's the style you're after then go for it. It will be big, don't fool yourself that its not.


----------



## ekovalsky (Jan 31, 2011)

That steel SD45 on bracelet is a beefy combo!


----------



## Excaliburkzn (Aug 3, 2016)

daforg said:


> The SD45 will probably wear bigger than the Tissot in your photos - it's lugs are long, broad, flat and it sits tall on the wrist. So if that's the style you're after then go for it. It will be big, don't fool yourself that its not.


Thank you! I was going to pull the trigger, but now will have one more look at 42.

Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Great White


----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

wore mine today


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

to the weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavoMS (Sep 1, 2016)

Do you guys remember seeing the 42 SS offered with the rubber strap only? I would never wear the bracelet and it just seems wasteful.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

DavoMS said:


> Do you guys remember seeing the 42 SS offered with the rubber strap only? I would never wear the bracelet and it just seems wasteful.


No but if you email them, you will likely hear back from William, and he is always very helpful. I'd be surprised if you couldn't work out some arrangement. Don't expect to save a huge bundle, though. Maybe $50-100, if I had to guess.


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 7, 2015)

SD42 Blue Jade on a custom strap


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## tuna (May 13, 2007)

40mm on 7.5" wrist.









I'm tempted to get another in 42mm because it's so nice.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Myman said:


> View attachment 9352210


Great pic!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

These are great watches!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

One of the rarest sharks and one of the first watches sold at helson, a true gem and representation of Helsons great quality.
Ceramic bezel lume dial 9015 Miyota 45mm


----------



## Namotu (May 3, 2014)

Great watch. I really like the bracelet too. Is that the Helson bracelet?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Namotu said:


> Great watch. I really like the bracelet too. Is that the Helson bracelet?


Yes, I requested it and they had one available, normally not listed on their website.


----------



## ChangshaNotes (Aug 13, 2011)

Brand new and a little blig-bling right now. I'm going to try and be patient and let it patina naturally.


----------



## mini cooper clubman (Mar 11, 2016)

Here's mine...well it's not mine anymore because I just sold it and shipped it yesterday :-(









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

"Great White" on painted custom


----------



## Smiler62 (May 25, 2014)

Decided the 42mm S/D needed a bigger brother to play with....So along came the 45mm blasted Ti with matching bracelet.....Am I happy ??.....You bet your Granny I am


----------



## bba1973 (Aug 5, 2013)

Shark Diver 40 on Strapcode Super Engineer II with ratcheting extension diver's clasp. I was very close to getting the blue one, but went with the black one instead.















For me, this watch is almost perfect. If it had a Milsub style hour hand, a spear second hand, and a fully ticked bezel (a la Milsub), I think it would be perfect (IMO, anyway).


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Smiler62 said:


> Decided the 42mm S/D needed a bigger brother to play with....So along came the 45mm blasted Ti with matching bracelet.....Am I happy ??.....You bet your Granny I am
> View attachment 9544218
> View attachment 9544250
> View attachment 9544306


That looks sinister...


----------



## largo13 (Oct 28, 2012)

Coffee time


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

SD40 Blue

sent using nunya


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Brass SD42 on Watch Gecko leather. Just need to sort that buckle out.


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

My wrist is 7.5" with a pretty broad flat surface, I'm thinking the SD 45 would probably fit me fine.
Looking at L2L distances, the SD45 is only .4mm longer than the 44mm Luminor cases from Panerai which fit me like a glove.

Anyone with a flat 7.5" wrist able to post a wrist shot of the 45mm cased SD on leather or rubber? Would certainly make my morning if that case would fit me.

Edit to add: I broke down and got one.... 45mm in Brass. On leather or the Cuda-frane rubber it fits like a Panerai diver... super comfortable on my wrist.







Biggest downside to this 45mm Brass Shark Diver?... Now I'm jonesing for a 45mm Ti version on a bracelet.:-d:think:


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Wearing the "Chocolate Shark" SD45 for Friday. HAGWE!!!


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Taking a 1 hour trip to the Big Island tonight with the crew of H5/O & the SharkDiver......


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## croll326 (May 28, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

SD Brass, reporting


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Bought and sold two SD42s, thought I had broken my Shark Diver habit... but now I see the 40mm ETA model is back. With aluminum bezel insert. I'm doomed.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Excaliburkzn (Aug 3, 2016)

Hey, guys!
Are there any more ways to reach Peter other than contact form on their site as no one is responding there?(



Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Excaliburkzn said:


> Hey, guys!
> Are there any more ways to reach Peter other than contact form on their site as no one is responding there?(
> 
> Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


Been a while since I contacted them, but I've always used William's email address (PM'd).


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

SD45 & Grey Buddy.


----------



## Excaliburkzn (Aug 3, 2016)

daschlag said:


> Been a while since I contacted them, but I've always used William's email address (PM'd).


Thanks a lot!

Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

MoP Brass









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

45mm Brown dial bronze with eta on a Pav ammo strap...just ordered the 45mm brushed titanium Grey dial and she arrives tomorrow....just hope the Miyota can keep pace with my bronze as she is -1/day......


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Here's mine in some rare British sun!!


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

The brushed Titanium has arrived - looks great on my newly acquired Dangerous9 ammo strap....love the 45 Helsons.....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ferocious lume!!


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

I like the Ammo strap theme going, so I will add mine to it . ETA first run ! Love this watch among many others . 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchnbuy (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

SD40 ETA


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Heads up! The SD 40mm now in brass :-!

ps: that MOP looks so good


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

SuperP said:


> Heads up! The SD 40mm now in brass :-!
> 
> ps: that MOP looks so good


Cool! If I didn't already have a steel one I might have gone for one. Quite cheap too, due to the nh35 movement I guess.

Sent by 2 thumbs.


----------



## MIL5419 (Jan 26, 2016)

Looks like the crown on the new brass 40 is bigger... It definitely protrudes further past the crown guards compared to my SS SD 40.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Does the sd40 wears bigger or true to size? Thanks!


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

watchninja123 said:


> Does the sd40 wears bigger or true to size? Thanks!


I'd say it wears maybe a bit larger due to the wide lugs and no chamfering on the case edges - but not shockingly so, perfectly wearable on my 6,75" wrist.

Sent by 2 thumbs.


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

watchninja123 said:


> Does the sd40 wears bigger or true to size? Thanks!


If u look at the new brass version for example, it measures almost 50mm l2l, so ill say it'll wear like a 42/43mm.


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Smiler62 said:


> Decided the 42mm S/D needed a bigger brother to play with....So along came the 45mm blasted Ti with matching bracelet.....Am I happy ??.....You bet your Granny I am
> View attachment 9544218
> View attachment 9544250
> View attachment 9544306


Now that's just a Bad Ass watch right there. Lotta itches getting scratched with this setup.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

the SD40 seems appealing - the bracelet looks quality, the lume, toolish design

the size is a bit of concern - I have a wrist just under 6 1/2 so more like 6 3/8, the flat area being 50mm. I've seen photos on the forums of 6 1/2 wrists with the SD and it seems fine. 

Thoughts? thanks


----------



## MIL5419 (Jan 26, 2016)

I have 6.5 flat wrists for reference. I think the SD 40 fits me perfectly.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Looks good. I'm really tempted right now!!


----------



## RAMiller (Jun 29, 2014)

SuperP said:


> Heads up! The SD 40mm now in brass :-!
> 
> ps: that MOP looks so good


 Yup, the Shark Diver we asked for is finally here! Ordered mine Sunday, it arrived from Hong Kong a day-and-a-half later. That's incredible!

The 40mm SD is thinner, lighter, and less bulky than my old 42 mm SD. Wears great on my skinny 6.75 inch wrists, but still has plenty of wrist presence and would look good on larger wrists as well. The MOP is truly amazing when you see it in person. Dial changes from light blue to medium blue to violet. You get overtones of red when you catch the light just right. It's endless free entertainment just watching it ;-)

One change from the 42 mm MOP is that the "Helson" lettering has gone from black to light grey. Gives the dial a more stealthy appearance that I kinda like.

There's a nice choice of other colors to choose from. Blue carbon, red carbon, black w/date, and green w/date.

As a bonus, if you order before Christmas, you get an extra 10% off the already low $349 asking price.

And just wanted to say thanks, Helson, for making the 40mm brass SD a reality. You've managed to make this finicky watch nut a very happy camper indeed!


----------



## Mt.B (Oct 18, 2016)

New to watches and this is my 3rd. THIS one I really love and it's hard to get the other two back into rotation. Just wish I had a titanium bracelet to go with it. Drop me a PM if you wish to off load yours 
45mm brushed black Titanium on my 195mm wrist.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helson "Great White" SD45 on painted custom.


----------



## Mt.B (Oct 18, 2016)

SD 45 Titanium


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

Just saw that they received a few new SD40 in stainless. They notably added a turquoise dialed version and 2 full lume SD40.

http://helsonwatches.com/shark-diver-40.php

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Mt.B (Oct 18, 2016)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just saw that they received a few new SD40 in stainless. They notably added a turquoise dialed version and 2 full lume SD40.
> 
> S.


Were you just browsing the site or did you get notification via their mailing list? Just wondering because I'm on their mailing list and there was no info sent out.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Mt.B said:


> Were you just browsing the site or did you get notification via their mailing list? Just wondering because I'm on their mailing list and there was no info sent out.


Same here. I am on their mailing list and rarely get any news.

I check their inventory quite often especially when a sale is going on.

Cheers,

S.


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Incoming sd40mm blue for me. Excited to own my first micro brand watch. 
Pics to follow. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

navjing0614 said:


> Incoming sd40mm blue for me. Excited to own my first micro brand watch.
> Pics to follow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


You won't regret. I got mine SD40 blue more then year ago and it have most of wrist time. 
This is the only watch I received compliments in the office ( only another decent watches in all office is Tudor and Tag Heuer ).

I wish they will have bronze SD40 white dial with date.










Надіслано від мого SM-N910H, використовуючи Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

vladg said:


> You won't regret. I got mine SD40 blue more then year ago and it have most of wrist time.
> This is the only watch I received compliments in the office ( only another decent watches in all office is Tudor and Tag Heuer ).
> 
> I wish they will have bronze SD40 white dial with date.
> ...


Nice watch. I'm excited to see how the blue looks in this particular piece. 
Mine will be shipped next friday. I emailed William and made a request so it'll have a slight delay. 😊

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Michalisf (Dec 24, 2016)

SD45


----------



## Michalisf (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

She's a beauty


----------



## Michalisf (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Michalisf (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## wmv (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## ciko91 (Mar 13, 2016)

Michalisf said:


> View attachment 10310202


 Beautiful watch. Enjoy your ride.


----------



## Michalisf (Dec 24, 2016)

Thanks, i m glad you like it, and today i m really happy because i get a new one :O) :O) :O)

View attachment 10339114


View attachment 10339122


----------



## Michalisf (Dec 24, 2016)

View attachment 10339954


----------



## Mt.B (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## watchnbuy (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Here's my new SD 40mm blue with the 9015 miyota movement. It's time keeping is awesome, 2o hours on my wrist and only 0.5 sec fast.


----------



## mucca-sette (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

I think that SD's should have domed sapphires.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

mucca-sette said:


>


Wow amazing! Is that the new sd40 brass?


----------



## mucca-sette (Jul 6, 2014)

No it's a NOS Shark Diver Bronze 1st Edition from 2011



















...and some Prisma artwork


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Based on the pictures and some discussions here it sounds like a 40mm suits my 6.75" wrist...unless someone else is able to pull off a 42mm on a similarly sized wrist?

Also, and this may be a stretch, has anyone tried buying WITHOUT a strap? I have way too many straps and I don't really need another one that I probably won't use. If it saves me $30-40 then why not. 

Finally, does Helson run seasonal discounts on their site?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

40mm is probably the best fit for your wrist. The lugs make the SD wear bigger. I had a brass SD42 on my 6.5" wrist and it was big. I had a stainless steel SD40 and it fitted much better. It depends whether you want it big or not.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Anyone own a fully lumed (white) dial Shark Diver with the black or blue bezel? I have skimmed this thread and never noticed one posted. Also found very few pictures or mention online. No fans of that design?


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Anyone own a fully lumed (white) dial Shark Diver with the black or blue bezel? I have skimmed this thread and never noticed one posted. Also found very few pictures or mention online. No fans of that design?
> 
> View attachment 10425970


I might be wrong but i believe it was released with the latest batch of SD 40mm brass versions like 3 weeks ago, so i believe they are pretty new.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

SuperP said:


> I might be wrong but i believe it was released with the latest batch of SD 40mm brass versions like 3 weeks ago, so i believe they are pretty new.


Never noticed them before the other day however when I did start some google fu I found some evidence of full lume SDs from some years ago. Also found someone on another forum happy that they got what was at the time the last of a 45mm full lume dial SDs with a blue bezel. That was dated Aug, 2016. Not sure if I can post links to other watch forums on here however if you google "Helson Shark Diver Lume Dial" you will find a few pics and a couple links. Either way these lumed out SDs do look pretty cool however I am slightly more so leaning towards Doc's latest Antilles with the full lume dial the more I compare them.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Can't go wrong with a Helson lume dial....I missed the sale after noticing the new 40mm available .


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

mekenical said:


> Can't go wrong with a Helson lume dial....I missed the sale after noticing the new 40mm available .


They should be having a sale around the 24th of this month for Chinese new year


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

As per the owner of this watch, given his horological pedigree, Helson made this watch just for him. I have inquired (more like begging) to Helson if they would reproduce one for a humble one as me. I did obtain permission to obtain a clone from the sole owner and he gave me permission. 


SuperP said:


> I might be wrong but i believe it was released with the latest batch of SD 40mm brass versions like 3 weeks ago, so i believe they are pretty new.


----------



## ILOVETIME (Feb 1, 2011)

mplsabdullah said:


> They should be having a sale around the 24th of this month for Chinese new year


Aw really? I JUST ordered a black date SD40 brass last night. Oh well...

And yes, you can get the new SD40 with a full lume dial only an options with Miyota 9105.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I emailed them if I can get the watch without any strap, was immediately shut down lol.



andygog said:


> 40mm is probably the best fit for your wrist. The lugs make the SD wear bigger. I had a brass SD42 on my 6.5" wrist and it was big. I had a stainless steel SD40 and it fitted much better. It depends whether you want it big or not.


I do like my watches big; I have a 45mm deep blue watch that I think looks fine on my wrist. That said, my zelos hammerhead, which has very similar dimensions as the SD40, admittedly fit me better. I'm almost sure I'm getting the SD40. Thank you.



mplsabdullah said:


> They should be having a sale around the 24th of this month for Chinese new year


Have they been doing this consequently over the years? I'm >this< close to pulling the plug but just don't want to miss out on any opportunity to save a few bucks if I can help it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

househalfman said:


> I emailed them if I can get the watch without any strap, was immediately shut down lol.
> 
> I do like my watches big; I have a 45mm deep blue watch that I think looks fine on my wrist. That said, my zelos hammerhead, which has very similar dimensions as the SD40, admittedly fit me better. I'm almost sure I'm getting the SD40. Thank you.
> 
> ...


Yes they do sales at that time. Also when I emailed with some questions recently they said they are having a sale coming up.


----------



## mucart (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## ILOVETIME (Feb 1, 2011)

Just got my new brass SD40 black date. Great watch. I've owned two SD40s in the past in steel and this one seems to wear just a smidge lighter, but it's also the only one I've had on rubber before. Listed density of brass is more than steel but the Ti caseback could be making a difference as well. I didn't notice the lower beatrate of the NH movement until I actually started looking for it. Overall, a BARGAIN deal at $349 especially with the nice packaging and hexbar tool.


----------



## ILOVETIME (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks like my brass SD40 with NH35a is running at +1/day averaged over the last four days. Nice job, Helson.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

On its way to me now - can't wait!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

SD42 on H2O Canvas


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Anybody got the carbon fiber version? ;-)


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

stockae92 said:


> Anybody got the carbon fiber version? ;-)


Soon......


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Anyone get a white dial black marker version yet? Looks really crisp. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

When do the 40 blue ETAs come back into stock? I'd soooo consider trading my aquis for one.


----------



## kirbytherat (Apr 17, 2012)

Going to be gifted a SD40 lume dial!
Question though, my gf wants an engraving on the back around the perimeter...are there any precautions I should take with it first?
Also, any tips sizing the bracelet?...I'm not too thrilled about putting a new bracelet in hot water but don't want to bring it to a pro if I can get it done myself!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

kirbytherat said:


> Going to be gifted a SD40 lume dial!
> Question though, my gf wants an engraving on the back around the perimeter...are there any precautions I should take with it first?
> Also, any tips sizing the bracelet?...I'm not too thrilled about putting a new bracelet in hot water but don't want to bring it to a pro if I can get it done myself!


Congrats,really good looking SD...As for sizing the included tool is 2 pieces but you wouldn't know from looking at it.Also I'm not sure if I would want a high speed engraver vibrating the crap out of the movement or Sapphire crystal so you may want to rethink the special note...


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My "new to me" SD45 Carbon.......this thing has serious presence.....great lume....solid bezel, with nice clicks and no slop....and the Isofrane style strap is very nice!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Lume shot....this is after siting by a dull window drinking my morning coffee, then a quick shot in the garage!......flashlight lume.....


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Anyone have a Squale 1545 and or a NTH sub they can compare to the 40mm SD? How different do they wear, feel, etc? Does the SD look bigger on the wrist? How do the bracelets compare? Pics would of course be appreciated :-!

Also if anyone has one for sale please let me know.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Playing with a new strap....


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Can you please tell me what strap is that Maddog1970 ? it looks really nice


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

%10 off at Helson now


----------



## MIL5419 (Jan 26, 2016)

I do love the lume!


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm prepared to believe that this is as seen from space.



MIL5419 said:


> I do love the lume!
> 
> View attachment 10626426


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

DarioV said:


> Can you please tell me what strap is that Maddog1970 ? it looks really nice


its a rubber bell and Ross homage that came with a spring bar kit for my Suunto Core......so a little frankenstrap, but I like it!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

mplsabdullah said:


> Anyone have a Squale 1545 and or a NTH sub they can compare to the 40mm SD? How different do they wear, feel, etc? Does the SD look bigger on the wrist? How do the bracelets compare? Pics would of course be appreciated :-!


Owned several 1545's & currently have 40mm Sharky.The Sharky wears a tad larger,sits up off the wrist just a hair more than the 1545 & is slightly heavier due to it's being thicker than the 1545.The 1545 bracelet is IMO fantastic ,comfy & easy to size with screws instead of push pins.Wrist size 7.5"...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Owned several 1545's & currently have 40mm Sharky.The Sharky wears a tad larger,sits up off the wrist just a hair more than the 1545 & is slightly heavier due to it's being thicker than the 1545.The 1545 bracelet is IMO fantastic ,comfy & easy to size with screws instead of push pins.Wrist size 7.5"...


Thank you for the reply and pics sir. I actually ordered a SD 40 last night from Helson and it is expected to be delivered tomorrow already. Really can not wait. I agree the 1545 bracelet is great. The 1545 watch in general wears very comfortable on me. I am however glad to hear from you (and reading from others) that the Helson wears a bit bigger then the 1545. Not that my 1545 wears too small however a little bump in heft is appreciated. I think the shape and size should work well with my flatish wrist. Thanks again


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Thank you for the information Maddog1970, it looks really cool


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tc3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Probably a long shot, but if anyone is thinking about parting with their sd40 in black with aluminum bezel insert, please let me know! I'd be happy to buy it from you.


----------



## mucca-sette (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## JasonEdward (Jan 2, 2017)

Helson Shark Diver Brass 42mm on leather Strapsco.com NATO with bronze hardware.....


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Adjusted the bracelet a bit better and wore it more and it has now become one of my favorites







I'm also a lume fan(atic) so that helps to.


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Love some lume myself, plus I just really like everything about this one. Is this one the 45mm?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

ALfwlmth said:


> Love some lume myself, plus I just really like everything about this one. Is this one the 45mm?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is a 40mm. Just looks larger due to the picture. Fits me just right.


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

10-4. What is your wrist size?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> :-!


 Friday morning and this is easily the best thing I've seen all week


----------



## mucca-sette (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

SD42 eta on new arrival grey Phenomenato strap


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

sent using nunya


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Danny T said:


> SD42 eta on new arrival grey Phenomenato strap


Cool strap! (And a cool watch obviously). Is it like seatbelt fabric?

Sent by 2 thumbs.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Wimads said:


> Cool strap! (And a cool watch obviously). Is it like seatbelt fabric?
> 
> Sent by 2 thumbs.


Yes its like seatbelt material and has a sheen to it. It's an amazing strap


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

mucca-sette said:


>


Wow!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Just in from the CNY sale. Loving the isofrane too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Picked up Helson 42mm White SharkDiver today!


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^^
I wish they had that watch in a 40mm size.
Also is the 9015 rotor noise noticeable in a quiet room?


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

ConfusedOne said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> I wish they had that watch in a 40mm size.
> Also is the 9015 rotor noise noticeable in a quiet room?


my 9015 is dead quiet must be the case being so solid. I have a Toxic Nato Seat belt style strap coming soon and will post pics'.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

ConfusedOne said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> I wish they had that watch in a 40mm size.
> Also is the 9015 rotor noise noticeable in a quiet room?


They do, or maybe they sold out, but mine surely is 40mm









Edit: just checked, and they're not listed anymore indeed.. though they have been produced, so they are out there. I'd put an eye on the second hand market 

Sent by 2 thumbs.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Wimads said:


> They do, or maybe they sold out, but mine surely is 40mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are available in 42mm on their website, but not 40mm.
I hope they will restock this watch sometime this year, because it is my personal favorite from their collection!


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

ConfusedOne said:


> They are available in 42mm on their website, but not 40mm.
> I hope they will restock this watch sometime this year, because it is my personal favorite from their collection!


You beat me to it (see edit to my post). They exist, so they might pop up on the second hand market 

Sent by 2 thumbs.


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

SD40

sent using nunya


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

This virgin (no patina) came in the mail today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

The lume is top notch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SpAgetttt (Feb 26, 2016)

Can anybody with the new blue version post a pic? The color seems to be different than past versions


----------



## MIL5419 (Jan 26, 2016)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This looks fantastic - I'm so so tempted to get one. It would look amazing on brown leather or canvas.


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

househalfman said:


> This virgin (no patina) came in the mail today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, that's the one. Very nice!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Replaced the Blue SD42 that I should have never sold with a Blue SD40. I'm actually enjoying the smaller size much more!

Here's the SD42








Here's the SD40


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

ConfusedOne said:


> They are available in 42mm on their website, but not 40mm.
> I hope they will restock this watch sometime this year, because it is my personal favorite from their collection!


Check with William to make sure. I checked on something that the website said was sold out and he did have one. Doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## MIL5419 (Jan 26, 2016)

That 40 deffo sits on your wrist better - looks great with the orange Nato too



gdb1960 said:


> Replaced the Blue SD42 that I should have never sold with a Blue SD40. I'm actually enjoying the smaller size much more!
> 
> Here's the SD42
> View attachment 10907001
> ...


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

MIL5419 said:


> That 40 deffo sits on your wrist better - looks great with the orange Nato too


Thanks buddy!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

MIL5419 said:


> That 40 deffo sits on your wrist better - looks great with the orange Nato too


Thanks my friend!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

househalfman said:


> This virgin (no patina) came in the mail today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh wow that is nice!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Maddog1970 said:


> oh wow that is nice!


Hasn't left my wrist since I got it last weekend 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## krmarq2015 (Mar 23, 2015)

Browsing this thread to see what folks are doing for straps. Don't mind the stock one, but I'm thinking leather or canvas...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

krmarq2015 said:


> Browsing this thread to see what folks are doing for straps. Don't mind the stock one, but I'm thinking leather or canvas...
> 
> View attachment 10925970


Easy choice.....leather


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*Helson White Sharkdiver on ToxicNato

*


----------



## mucca-sette (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

Whoops- accidentally posted my shark master.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

SD45 Carbon on what has to be my favourite OE rubber strap of all time.....this watch is next to perfect...good size, amazing lume, love the case, ETA Mvmt keeps great time, great handset and dial.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I have this brass SharkDiver on this cloudy noon. Anyone else a fan of camos?










3 LIKES


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Another camo here.


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

SharkDiver for Saturday.


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Shark Diver for Saturday.


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

My brother's Helson with a custom ostrich leather strap i made for him


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

My SD45 steel out in its natural habitat -snorkeling off a reef near the Gold Coast.


----------



## mucca-sette (Jul 6, 2014)

...same here natural habitat ...lemonwater


----------



## mucca-sette (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## mucart (Jul 4, 2016)

mucca-sette said:


>


I remember the bronze hype started with this model


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## buochie (May 13, 2015)

the bronze is amazing, in time the patina should be great!


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

New to me










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

***


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

45 on a original Waterborne

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!The watch gods have smiled upon me today brothers & sisters.Usually when a watch I'm looking for comes up for sale it either sells before I see the add or I don't have funds,NOT THIS TIME!There is a ? as to weather there are 2 or 3(my intel says 2) of these in existence & Peter Helson has assured me on several occasions they will NEVER be duplicated.I had #001 & stupidly sold it when I convinced myself it was just too big.Yea,it is BIG,but my wrist can just pull it off & on rubber strap the weight shouldn't be overwhelming.Due in Monday,what a great way to start next week...


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

This just in .......40mm Brassie.....


----------



## WatchThisKnifeThat (Dec 1, 2010)

These are all so gorgeous! Where are the brass cases with intense patinas? X]


----------



## Richyb86 (Oct 15, 2013)

In sunny Tenerife









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

42mm turquoise on matching Isofrane, hanging out in San Andres Colombia this week.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> :-!The watch gods have smiled upon me today brothers & sisters.Usually when a watch I'm looking for comes up for sale it either sells before I see the add or I don't have funds,NOT THIS TIME!There is a ? as to weather there are 2 or 3(my intel says 2) of these in existence & Peter Helson has assured me on several occasions they will NEVER be duplicated.I had #001 & stupidly sold it when I convinced myself it was just too big.Yea,it is BIG,but my wrist can just pull it off & on rubber strap the weight shouldn't be overwhelming.Due in Monday,what a great way to start next week...


Very cool. There was a time when I would have worn this until it ate through my wrist. It evokes a yellow jacket or wasp or the yellow and black '56 Chevy my old man had when I was a kid.


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

WatchThisKnifeThat said:


> These are all so gorgeous! Where are the brass cases with intense patinas? X]


Gimme a couple minutes, just got it 2 days ago. Working on it now.


----------



## WatchThisKnifeThat (Dec 1, 2010)

hooliganjrs said:


> 42mm turquoise on matching Isofrane, hanging out in San Andres Colombia this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this set up! Gorgeous watch, brother. In Colombia for work or play?


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

WatchThisKnifeThat said:


> I love this set up! Gorgeous watch, brother. In Colombia for work or play?


Thanks for the kind words. Definitely play time









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchThisKnifeThat (Dec 1, 2010)

hooliganjrs said:


> Thanks for the kind words. Definitely play time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Killing me with these beautiful shots! Drinks and the ladies matching nail polish, too? On point. I'll continue to live vicariously through you as I sit at my work desk. Oh yeah, back to work! hah


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

You know your esposa has accepted your obsessive hobby when she paints her nails to match your vacation watch...lol.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

hooliganjrs said:


> 42mm turquoise on matching Isofrane, hanging out in San Andres Colombia this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Great looking combination! I used to live in Reno for years.I was 1 of the the 3 Lead Journeyman Electricians on the Cabela's project,from underground to Grand Opening!Went pretty much straight from there to the Scheels project on the exact opposite side of town...Used to take the dog up to Truckee,out to the ATV trails on the North side for weekend camping trips,good times & a great place to live if you like the great outdoors!
Also a tidbit of info,most longtime Helson owners refer to your watch as "Great White"(LOVE that name),Turquoise reserved for the 2 models with full on dial...The reason I mention this is if you Google Helson Turquoise you probably get my watch or the other full on dial with matching bezel.Google Helson Great White & your watch comes up...Never know when that might be handy to know...


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Great looking Sharkie! I used to live in Reno for years.I was 1 of the the 3 Lead Journeyman Electricians on the Cabela's project,from underground to Grand Opening!Used to take the dog up to Truckee,out to the ATV trails on the North side for weekend camping trips,good times!
> Also a tidbit of info,most longtime Helson owners refer to your watch as "Great White",Turquoise reserved for the 2 models with full on dial...The reason I mention this is if you Google Helson Turquoise you get my watch or the other full on dial with matching bezel.Google Helson Great White & your watch comes up...Never know when that might be handy to know...


Awesome bit of Helson SD history and clarification, thank you. Reno is a hidden gem, but not for long.....too many others are finding this out and unfortunately, too many humans ruin a good thing inevitably. The Cabelas is a beautiful building, you guys nailed it and job well done. On a side note, it's nice to see Tahoe water levels back up to full strength and hell, I'm going to be able to squeeze in 2 more weeks of snowboarding at Mt. Rose when I get back home!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## WatchThisKnifeThat (Dec 1, 2010)

hooliganjrs said:


> You know your esposa has accepted your obsessive hobby when she paints her nails to match your vacation watch...lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


You have a keeper, my friend. I'm a fan. :]


----------



## mahtomedimn (Feb 14, 2010)

For sale:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-h...-carbon-fiber-dial-killer-patina-4335866.html


----------



## biscuitninja (Mar 21, 2017)

I want a Shark Diver, but the they are out of the one that I want!!


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

The initial new-watch-fever cools down for most watches after a couple of weeks, but this one doesn't seem to get old! Still enjoying it like it arrived on my doormat last week 









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Wimads said:


> The initial new-watch-fever cools down for most watches after a couple of weeks, but this one doesn't seem to get old! Still enjoying it like it arrived on my doormat last week
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Ivo P said:


> Very well said but just a week?
> 
> After 1 year with the brass one, I recently got the bronze.
> 
> ...


Maybe a bit exaggerated, but not much 

And definitely wear the bronze, it's got some patina to catch up on  also, that is a nice dial, is it stone? Or just a printed texture?

Have been considering brass myself, but however much I like my steel sd40, a second shark diver isn't really my desire. Wish they still made the brass armida a7 or the a8. One thing that armida did, but Helson failed at imho (I know they're basically the same factory), is the lume color. Brass doesn't combine too well with the clean white lume of the Helson, where armida also offered yellowish orangish lume dials. Gotta wish for one of those to come up on the sales forum at a moment I've got a packed wallet.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

^^ thanks, that is indeed stone-jade and definitelyp in person gives unique look.

As for Armida- only like the look of A1, had one but moved it because of the short lug to lug


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Wimads said:


> Maybe a bit exaggerated, but not much
> 
> And definitely wear the bronze, it's got some patina to catch up on  also, that is a nice dial, is it stone? Or just a printed texture?
> 
> ...


I agree about the lume color on the A8, the orange goes very well with the brass. My gripe is the stainless crown as opposed to a brass one; it stands out too much .

















sent from your mamma's house


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## TotalHockey (May 26, 2017)




----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

I guess I am part of the club now.


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

ConfusedOne said:


> I guess I am part of the club now.
> 
> View attachment 12195794


Hmm, what is that.

Seems you are part of a more elite group. Never seen such a dial - is it a bird, is it a plane or is it mistake? Looks cool though.

Mine- check


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Ivo P said:


> Hmm, what is that.
> 
> Seems you are part of a more elite group. Never seen such a dial - is it a bird, is it a plane or is it mistake? Looks cool though.


It is their Brass 40mm Black Jade dial.
To me it is more of a Onyx/Obsidian kind of dial.
Nice real Jade dial though!


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Just came in three days ago, 5sec +/ 24h
SD42


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

ConfusedOne said:


> It is their Brass 40mm Black Jade dial.
> To me it is more of a Onyx/Obsidian kind of dial.
> Nice real Jade dial though!


Thanks, learnt something. I have missed that offering and it is cool one.


----------



## shun0189 (Apr 9, 2016)

Bronze


----------



## Krizian (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm currently the proud owner of 7 Sharkdivers ... all somehow a bit different from the others ... Whether it's Titanium, blue bezel, 42 or 45mm, brass or steel, date or no date .... The Sharkd Diver will for ever be my most favorable design! For the love of Helson ... Cheers!


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Happy Thursday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

A hollow minute hand. I like it!

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

the others brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIL5419 (Jan 26, 2016)

My two Shark Divers - both SD40's

They are both currently on rubber - but I'm going to put the brassy onto leather in a few weeks when I return from holidays. I was always going to be putting it on a nice brown leather as I'm a brown leather fan, but the black rubber really makes the brass pop, especially with a bit of patina, so its thrown my plans a bit!

I think going to try and find a black leather one with gold stitching and brass fittings as I've seen the rather perfect 'Black Horween Essex' one by N80Leather, so thats the contender at the moment.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## MIL5419 (Jan 26, 2016)

Tickythebull said:


> View attachment 12217026
> View attachment 12217034
> View attachment 12217042


Man - that does look good on the canvas with the contrasting stitching! I'm assuming thats the Strapcode one? Does it come with matching brass fasteners?

Also - just out of interest, I love the fact that your bezel indices are dark - is that just from patina then a polish, or have you manually filled them in? - looks great!


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Mil

Thanks for the comments. It is a Strapcode strap but i have a stainless buckle on it, not quite right.

I had a play with a blue sharpie on the bezel. The patina is all natural. It is a lovely watch, the Seiko NH35 works great, typically Japanese, it just does what it should.

When my grandchildren come round, they make me get my watches out and they always choose the shark diver and tell me to put it on.

I like your hand made boots by the way.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

MIL5419 said:


> Man - that does look good on the canvas with the contrasting stitching! I'm assuming thats the Strapcode one? Does it come with matching brass fasteners?
> 
> Also - just out of interest, I love the fact that your bezel indices are dark - is that just from patina then a polish, or have you manually filled them in? - looks great!


I agree! Every time I see a brass/bronze watch on canvas I'm one step closer to getting one myself.. brass/bronze and beige canvas just seems to be the right combo. Funds are kind of the issue right now though...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

Tickythebull said: "I had a play with a blue sharpie on the bezel. The patina is all natural. It is a lovely watch, the Seiko NH35 works great, typically Japanese, it just does what it should."

I used a black Sharpie on the lug bars to hide them a bit. Then a fine-tipped, graphite drafting pencil on the bezel markers to give them just a little contrast. This watch is a lot of fun. It's a tough, dependable beater. Perfect for knocking around the boat yard. Pics just taken......


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Mine, black cf dial









Does anyone else think that the minute hand is too large?

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

New batch of Helson SD42 are now listed on their website.

They have a few SS SD42 with the usual colors (black,blue, white) dial, aluminium bezel and an ETA movement option for 100$ more.

Also, check out the SD42 brass section, they have a few unusual stone dials. Not my favorite, but might float your boat.

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

karlito said:


> Mine, black cf dial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have the minute hand an hour hand shapes backwards... Minute should be long pencil, hour should be sword. Right now the minute hand can completely hide the hour hand.
It's literally the only criticism I have on the design. Other than that it's perfect, so I can excuse the hands.










Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

"Does anyone else think that the minute hand is too large?"

It does take some getting used to. I have a theory, completely unsubstantiated, not based on any kind of fact or experience, (and those really are the best kind of theories),........Only the minute hand is important to you when you are under water. Thus they put the emphasis on the minute hand. TA-DAA


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

slorollin said:


> "Does anyone else think that the minute hand is too large?"
> 
> It does take some getting used to. I have a theory, completely unsubstantiated, not based on any kind of fact or experience, (and those really are the best kind of theories),........Only the minute hand is important to you when you are under water. Thus they put the emphasis on the minute hand. TA-DAA


Your theory is correct

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Makes sense to me

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

slorollin said:


> "Does anyone else think that the minute hand is too large?"
> 
> It does take some getting used to. I have a theory, completely unsubstantiated, not based on any kind of fact or experience, (and those really are the best kind of theories),........Only the minute hand is important to you when you are under water. Thus they put the emphasis on the minute hand. TA-DAA


Hm yah, makes sense. Maybe they should consider a desk diver variant with hands opposite.

Helson Desk Diver 40, would totally buy into it 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fishfarm20 (Jun 3, 2017)

My 42SD's brass thoroughly enjoyed the salt water and air at Riviera Maya. Patina developed nicely! Everyone's watches look great!


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Question for the Brass SD owners...

I can't seem to find any Zulu straps with brass hardware, so I was wondering which strap, 'bronze' or 'gold' hardware from cheapestnato would match the best. Anyone have any experience they mind sharing? Thanks!


----------



## PunOnePunAll (Oct 16, 2013)

AndrwTNT said:


> Question for the Brass SD owners...
> 
> I can't seem to find any Zulu straps with brass hardware, so I was wondering which strap, 'bronze' or 'gold' hardware from cheapestnato would match the best. Anyone have any experience they mind sharing? Thanks!


This site has some with brass hardware.

Heavy Duty NATO Watch Straps | Crown & Buckle


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

AndrwTNT said:


> Question for the Brass SD owners...
> 
> I can't seem to find any Zulu straps with brass hardware, so I was wondering which strap, 'bronze' or 'gold' hardware from cheapestnato would match the best. Anyone have any experience they mind sharing? Thanks!


https://natostrapco.com/ has 3 and 5 ring Zulu with bronze hardware in a 20-24mm. I have a couple of the 5 ring Zulu in SS and the quality is great. I've got a bronze incoming in August and I'll be buying bronze Zulus from these folks. Prices are pretty reasonable too.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

PunOnePunAll said:


> This site has some with brass hardware.
> 
> Heavy Duty NATO Watch Straps | Crown & Buckle





daforg said:


> https://natostrapco.com/ has 3 and 5 ring Zulu with bronze hardware in a 20-24mm. I have a couple of the 5 ring Zulu in SS and the quality is great. I've got a bronze incoming in August and I'll be buying bronze Zulus from these folks. Prices are pretty reasonable too.


Thank you both, I appreciate it. I'm guessing Bronze hardware is the closest I'll get to brass at the moment for a strap? Does anyone have some pictures of theirs with a bronze NATO/Zulu with some patina on their brass SD? Thanks everyone!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

AndrwTNT said:


> Thank you both, I appreciate it. I'm guessing Bronze hardware is the closest I'll get to brass at the moment for a strap? Does anyone have some pictures of theirs with a bronze NATO/Zulu with some patina on their brass SD? Thanks everyone!


This guy has rubber and leather natos with actual brass hardware. I haven't owned any of his straps so I don't have any opinion on the quality but they're affordable enough so maybe worth a try.

http://www.yellowdogwatchstraps.com/shop/4577904755/waterproof-rubber-tropic-nato-zulu/11154865

And here is my SD...


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

YellowDog straps are high quality and 100% custom made for every customer.

The owner, Alex, is a really skilled guy and he works quite fast. You won't wait for your strap for months. Mine took about 2 weeks from order to reception.

You can choose everything from the color of the stitch to the finish of the buckles.

Here is mine on a Halios Delfin









Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi, calling all Helson experts 
Is it a correct lume setup for 40mm SD ? (Miyota model with sapphire insert)
Two tone lume, green on dial&hands and blue on the bezel...
I used to think that they all are just green, but I may be wrong.
Thanks!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

v1triol said:


> Hi, calling all Helson experts
> Is it a correct lume setup for 40mm SD ? (Miyota model with sapphire insert)
> Two tone lume, green on dial&hands and blue on the bezel...
> I used to think that they all are just green, but I may be wrong.
> Thanks!


Here's a lume pic of my 40mm SD with sapphire insert. Lume on the hands matches the bezel. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

40mm SD with black sapphire bezel insert...KEEP IN MIND Peter Helson is known for one offs...Don't know if he just gets a wild hair or what but anything is possible icluding a manufacturer screw up..that said my money is on bad setting in image control of camera.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

What would the 4th.of July be without a family gathering...


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cmdr.Lee (Mar 1, 2013)

Here are my two...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cmdr.Lee (Mar 1, 2013)

Tomgbw said:


> Just came in three days ago, 5sec +/ 24h
> SD42
> View attachment 12197922
> 
> ...


Very nice...the blue bezel on black dial looks fantastic! Is it a custom? Or did you get it from Peter like that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIL5419 (Jan 26, 2016)

Good morning all,

I've just returned from a fantastic holiday in (very hot) Cyprus where I spent most of the time submerged in the crystal blue ocean!

I thought I'd share some shots of my Shark Diver looking lovely, where she belongs... under the water!


----------



## AJPointless (Aug 11, 2016)

HELSON ACTUALLY MADE MY WATCH DESIGN REQUEST!!!

AWESOME!

I asked Helson several months ago to make a SD42 with a 12-Hour bezel... Well... THEY ACTUALLY DID IT!

I got an email from William just now telling me it's ready! Wow! So I placed my order. I'll post pics when it arrives. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Just picked up the 42mm SS version on the bracelet. Really love this watch. I had the 45mm version when Helson first started business (their first release). That watch wore huge with it's straight lugs. This 42mm size version is perfect. |> |>


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

SD45 Carbon


----------



## AJPointless (Aug 11, 2016)

Joined the club! I asked Helson to make a 12-Hour bezel version of the SD months back because I'm both an aviator and a diver, and they finally did it. I'm happy with the results so far. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJPointless (Aug 11, 2016)

Using my SD42 12-Hour for it's intended purpose today.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi. Very nice watch. What is your wrist size? Do you think this 40mm SD with 49mm l2l fits a 6.1 wrist?


----------



## hybrid.09 (Sep 5, 2017)

I'm torn on deciding if I want 40 or 42mm for my 7.5" wrist. The struggle is real.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

hybrid.09 said:


> I'm torn on deciding if I want 40 or 42mm for my 7.5" wrist. The struggle is real.


I have a 6.7 inch wrist, and 40mm Shark Diver is perfect for me. So i suppose you should be able to pull off 42mm perfectly - also the 42mm version does have the ratcheting clasp and helium valve the 40mm lacks. I personally don't care for the latter, but a ratcheting clasp would've been a plus to me.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I have a 7" ish wrist and I'll go for 40mm I see no benefit to get a 42mm you do get the ratchet clasp but that adds weight and thickness.


----------



## LeeK74 (Nov 9, 2012)

I am very happy with case but bezel is terrible.
It gets stuck when I use in water. After being in a water it is just very hard to use.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

LeeK74 said:


> I am very happy with case but bezel is terrible.
> It gets stuck when I use in water. After being in a water it is just very hard to use.


I had the same issue with my armada a1 brass. But after awhile it got loosen up and back to normal. Just keep rotating it

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

Does anyone have a titanium Shark Diver? What are your thoughts on it?


----------



## jaygibson (Feb 2, 2015)

Hey folks,

I am looking at picking up a Bronze SD 45mm for me wedding gift - it's a watch that's always been on my "want" list.

Currently I daily wear a Marathon JSAR, and it's the same size dimensionally.

What are people's thoughts on them (outside of looking stunning!!)

- Green face (non-jade) with date


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the GSAR will considerably smaller than the SD 45, as the GSAR is 41mm, with a 48mm L2L.

The JSAR would be a more direct comparison, as the L2L is 55mm, vs the 54mm for the SD45.


----------



## jaygibson (Feb 2, 2015)

Sorry - I was writing that super late... I meant the JSAR.

For some reason I was think Jumbo started with a "G"....

Ps - I love the look of the Ti SD's... I was flipping coins about picking up the brushed version. I was concerned about scratching the blasted finish, and not being able to fix/blend any marks.


----------



## repeaterbeater (Aug 16, 2017)

Those Bronze divers are seriously cool.


----------



## jaygibson (Feb 2, 2015)

Think mine is just within reach - should be ordering it this week!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Still a favorite


----------



## rbanks40 (Jun 17, 2015)

Just received this SD 40 from another WUS member. I'm loving the watch - the proportions are great, the lume is top notch and the gray dial with stainless steel is a stunning combination if I do say so myself.

I do have one question though, I'm having a hard time sizing the bracelet. It was a little loose on the tightest micro adjustment so I took out a link and it's now too tight on the loosest micro adjustment. Has anyone else ran into this issue? Does Helson make a half link or anything like that?


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

Does anyone know if the Shark Diver 40's with the sapphire bezel are fully lumed? By which I mean all of the indicies on the bezel, not just the pip.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

DocJohnnyZ said:


> Does anyone know if the Shark Diver 40's with the sapphire bezel are fully lumed? By which I mean all of the indicies on the bezel, not just the pip.










:-!


----------



## WeedlessDrive (Dec 16, 2015)

Here's my new Shark Diver brass 42 mm. 
I treated it with gun blueing soon as it got here. Think it turned out well.
Cleaned it with alcohol first it really made a difference in the treatment.
Looks anodized now black antique finish. Gonna look really good when brass peeks thru with a little wear.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My beloved Sharkey 45 Carbon.....tank of a watch, but so light on the wrist......have not babied it, and not a mark on it!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

"Chocolate Shark" on cobra shoes.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

New arrival! The lume is soooo intense!









Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## weestenosis (Sep 6, 2014)

Just got this baby from a friend navjing


----------



## meiguoren (Jul 17, 2015)

Such a beautiful watch. I love how they wear on the rubber strap!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Enjoying mine today









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## meiguoren (Jul 17, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Enjoying mine today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. I am leaning toward the 42mm black dial to be worn on the tropical rubber. But, the 45 ti looks really tempting esp. when worn with the rubber strap. I have a 7 in wrist and looking for something just a bit larger than my pelagos and seiko mm300.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

meiguoren said:


> Looks great. I am leaning toward the 42mm black dial to be worn on the tropical rubber. But, the 45 ti looks really tempting esp. when worn with the rubber strap. I have a 7 in wrist and looking for something just a bit larger than my pelagos and seiko mm300.


Just keep in mind that these wear fairly big.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

mplsabdullah said:


> Just keep in mind that these wear fairly big.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


This - the 42 is "a bit larger" than a Pelagos, the 45 is "huge".


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Jojo73 (Sep 19, 2016)

I love the brown leather strap with green dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meiguoren (Jul 17, 2015)

daschlag said:


> This - the 42 is "a bit larger" than a Pelagos, the 45 is "huge".


Yes, just a bit larger than the Pelagos. Just picked up a 42mm black dial eta. Nice - but thinking I should have gone for the TI 45.


----------



## Watchyrproblem (Jan 20, 2015)

WeedlessDrive said:


> View attachment 12556563
> Here's my new Shark Diver brass 42 mm.
> I treated it with gun blueing soon as it got here. Think it turned out well.
> Cleaned it with alcohol first it really made a difference in the treatment.
> Looks anodized now black antique finish. Gonna look really good when brass peeks thru with a little wear.


 Sir,
I hope you get this message. I have a 40mm brass that has developed a nice patina on its own but that gun blue thing is beautiful and very unique. If you could walk me through the process step by step ( like instructing a child ). I would greatly appreciate it.
Thanks in advance!!
Burt


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Really,2 months without a bump....Wearing Peter Helson's Master Piece right now...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## WhiteSand (Feb 11, 2010)

Can anyone compare the relative size between an Obris Morgan Explorer II and and SD42? On paper their specs are similar, though I have a feeling the SD42 would be much bigger. 
Going to pull the trigger on a brass one tonight, and the SD40 would probably fit my flat 6.75 inch wrist better, but worry that it may be smaller than I would like.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## WhiteSand (Feb 11, 2010)

Went ahead and order the 40. After scouring the inter webs it seems like I should be happy with the size. I’m fortunate enough to live right near the Caribbean Sea so I’m looking forward to seeing how the patina develops.


----------



## WhiteSand (Feb 11, 2010)

*Helson Shark Diver - show us yours*

Talk about fast shipping. From Hong Kong to my little island in the Caribbean in less than two days.
My first thought was ' I should have went with the 42mm.' The 40 was just a little smaller than I had hoped and for my first brass diver I thought it needed to be chunkier. 
After wearing it for a day though I have to admit it fits great on my wrist and wears really well. Not too thick or too heavy. Looking forward to getting a nice leather strap and a patina going.
Here it is on day one of 'take your watch to work day'


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

My SD 42 just arrived today as well.Nice looking watch, up close and personal.


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

I'll take a pic when I get home.Will size it tomorrow.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mucart (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: Helson Shark Diver - show us yours*



WhiteSand said:


> Talk about fast shipping. From Hong Kong to my little island in the Caribbean in less than two days.
> My first thought was ' I should have went with the 42mm.' The 40 was just a little smaller than I had hoped and for my first brass diver I thought it needed to be chunkier.
> After wearing it for a day though I have to admit it fits great on my wrist and wears really well. Not too thick or too heavy. Looking forward to getting a nice leather strap and a patina going.
> Here it is on day one of 'take your watch to work day'


Congrats - perfect size


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Yeah, I think that size looks just right in your pic.

Also...so jealous!


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

You know, I was a little worried when I ordered the 42mm SD, with all the posts about how huge it wears on the wrist, but after getting it yesterday and putting it on, it's not that big after all.


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

42mm SD definitely wears proud on the wrist. The broad lugs are just a tad big for my 7” wrist. I think if I am able to workout my wrist to 7.25”, I’d still have it. Switched to 43mm Armida A7, believe it or not, much better fit for my wrist due to lower profile case and short lugs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

The A7 is a very cool looking watch.I've been on Armida's website more than a couple of times myself.


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Here's my Helson SD 42 which arrived yesterday from Hong Kong.Shipping only took a couple of days via EMS/USPS. Still have to get it sized.


----------



## WhiteSand (Feb 11, 2010)

Our for a sunset cruise. Again, the more I wear it, the more I am happy with the size. Alain, It’s amazing how quickly the bright brass is starting to fade with the salt in the air and sea.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

hello everybody,

hope anyone of you can give me a good advice.

I'm looking for an 40mm brass shark diver for a lomg while (at least over an year ). It is like ...buy...save the money...shoud I buy... and so on.

At the moment helson is offering a 10% discount, which would be cool for me.

I really like the black dial without date. For me this is the most tooly type. Especially the orange lume has done to me.?

For sadness these are not in stock for now. Only a black jade and yellow jade with orange lume. I don't know what to think about it. For me it seem much more "dressy" than the black dial. As well I don't found any pictures of any of them with a patinated case.

And yes, I've seen, that both of the black (orange and normal lume) are in stock for the 42mm types.

But to be honest, I feel much more comfortable with my 40mm Oris 65 than with my 45mm Traser. I've made the experiance that a lug-to-lug size under 50mm would fit best for me.

So, hope you guys understood my dilemma?
Can anyone please give me an advice? Wait for the black dial, or go for the (maybe second choice) jade dial?

greetings from a totally overwhelmed watch lover


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

This is my SD45 in a more functional setting, being used for timing some pool exercises. The size actually makes sense when over a wetsuit and the dial is so clean and easy to read.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

^ Very cool daforg! I'm planning to really start upping my freediving game soon. 

@Goblin- I had the same problem. I want a 40mm brass, but in some normal color dial like black or blue. I don't know if I've ever seen one in those colors. Unfortunately, it sounds like the 42mm will simply be too big for my wrist so I'm just going to have to wait and see if they ever make one. 10% off is nice, but a watch that doesn't fit, doesn't fit no matter how good of a deal it is.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Part of the club!

First Helson and I must say...I'm impressed. This thing a beastly, manly tool watch with a kickass bracelet.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SD42


----------



## Kds4121 (Apr 21, 2017)

40 SD MOP Brass on a white sand beach, stunning









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## taifighter (Jul 31, 2017)

Raised markers 40 is the newest addition!


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

42mm Bronze


----------



## GALANTYR (May 8, 2018)

Here is a brass in 45mm


----------



## Helson_hyped (Dec 25, 2017)

Just got another, had to dip into the brass scene.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

I just got a Sd40 that I traded my Steinhart ovm 39mm for. 

I love the look and feel. I am tempted to pick up another one since 40 is bit small for me. The 45mm Ti version looks crazy and might just be bigger than my Orient SD300. 42mm is probably the best bet.


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

double post


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

First SD for me.
40mm sits nice on my wrist.
Lugs only seem "blocky" when on a bracelet.
Threw it on a rubber strap, very comfortable. 
I was very impressed with Sharkmaster that i had to get another Helson.
I will also be getting the brass no date eventually.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

This being my first SD I am amazed how well it wears. It is almost too perfect that I am not sure if I am wearing the bracelet too tight. With summer being here, Do i need to leave more room for the wrist to expand?
The bracelet is a pain to size which is why I wanted to see what you guys think of the fitment.
I would hate to add another link and have the watch move around too much.
I have never had a watch bracelet fit this good, I have a flat 7ish inch wrist and the sd40 cushion case sits so nice.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

jlow28 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hey, what canvas strap is that? Combo looks awesome


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Hey, what canvas strap is that? Combo looks awesome


Helm 22mm olive canvas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AJPointless (Aug 11, 2016)

Love my Shark Diver 42. Wear it every day, and it visits the skies and ocean depths with regularity.


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Three ETA 45s and a Brass 42...all on leather - love em'....


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Jimmy C said:


> Three ETA 45s and a Brass 42...all on leather - love em'....
> View attachment 13203991


Awesome lineup. 
I can see myself having the 3-4 SD collection and not having anything else


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## MIL5419 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi all, my year old SD brass on Page & Cooper black Denim. Patina is coming along...


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## bubbaxb (Sep 14, 2013)

My 3 day old 45 SD Brass with some green patina to match the dial. Force patina with apple cider vinegar and salt. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

The youngest member of the family. The SD38 in Titanium.

With a close relative, for reference.


----------



## Digital_1 (Jan 6, 2014)

Blackdog said:


> The youngest member of the family. The SD38 in Titanium.
> 
> With a close relative, for reference.
> 
> View attachment 13225863


Thank you so much for posting this. I was unaware of the 38mm. I have been looking to get a Helson SD 40mm for eons but have hesitated due to my 6.5 inch wrist. Any input on the size and fit of the 38mm would be appreciated. I am now trying to decide between the 38mm vs 40mm.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

3rd SD40 came in today.
They are all the same size, I know this pic doesn't show that.
Perfect watch for me in every way, now I have different color combos


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Here's my SD42.


----------



## WeedlessDrive (Dec 16, 2015)

42mm Brass w/ blue jade dial landed today.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

WeedlessDrive said:


> View attachment 13250613
> 
> 42mm Brass w/ blue jade dial landed today.


How did that patina come along? You threw it in a fire pit lol?


----------



## WeedlessDrive (Dec 16, 2015)

A good Dash of gun blueing in some warm water in a plastic container. Just enough to cover watch and slosh it back n forth for a good bath till you get the color you want. The brass bleeds back thru after wearing it for some time but will have nice worn look.
I usually clean the watch good with alcohol swab before dunking it to get it oil free.


----------



## jaygibson (Feb 2, 2015)

Can I join the club?

Bronze 45mm with a Jade face.


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## ScubaNinjaGnome (Dec 30, 2017)

Hello fellow Helson Heads. I have owned my SD45 Brasso for a few months now. I adore the watch. Had fun with the forced patina. Really happy with the look i've got now.
I'm really enjoying it on the stock CUDA rubber strap. But like alot of us, i like to change out my straps as it's all part of the fun. Im starting to get the itch to put the watch on something new.
Im looking for a nice distressed leather strap if possible. I also quite like the canvas, denim straps etc iv'e seen on some people's posts. But my problem is i really like the stock brass buckle. Even though it's like the watch has it's own anchor! But with the tang being 7mm or 8mm wide its proving really hard to find anything that the buckle can be transfered over to. I thought about getting the tang machined down to 6mm maybe. But would prefer to leave it as is.
Can anyone help with strap options please? To fit the buckle as standard if possible. But any ideas will help.
Sorry if this has been covered on this thread already. Any assistance will be greatly appeciated. Cheers in advance.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Digital_1 said:


> Thank you so much for posting this. I was unaware of the 38mm. I have been looking to get a Helson SD 40mm for eons but have hesitated due to my 6.5 inch wrist. Any input on the size and fit of the 38mm would be appreciated. I am now trying to decide between the 38mm vs 40mm.


Everybody say that Shark Divers wear bigger than the size would suggest. This is probably due to the extra wide lugs.

The SD38 shares the same bracelet size of the SD40 (20mm) making the lugs slimmer and, IMO, more proportionate.

Here's on my 7.3" wrist (worn on the rubber tropic that cam with the Sharkmaster). On a 6.5" wrist it should be perfect.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

ScubaNinjaGnome said:


> Hello fellow Helson Heads. I have owned my SD45 Brasso for a few months now. I adore the watch. Had fun with the forced patina. Really happy with the look i've got now.
> I'm really enjoying it on the stock CUDA rubber strap. But like alot of us, i like to change out my straps as it's all part of the fun. Im starting to get the itch to put the watch on something new.
> Im looking for a nice distressed leather strap if possible. I also quite like the canvas, denim straps etc iv'e seen on some people's posts. But my problem is i really like the stock brass buckle. Even though it's like the watch has it's own anchor! But with the tang being 7mm or 8mm wide its proving really hard to find anything that the buckle can be transfered over to. I thought about getting the tang machined down to 6mm maybe. But would prefer to leave it as is.
> Can anyone help with strap options please? To fit the buckle as standard if possible. But any ideas will help.
> ...


I've had straps hand-made on Etsy for less than $100. They could make the notches as wide as you like.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScubaNinjaGnome (Dec 30, 2017)

Ok. Thanks for the reply. I will have a look on ETSY and see if i can find something.

Cheers again.


----------



## Kds4121 (Apr 21, 2017)

This is beautiful, what did you do to color it the way you did?

Thanks


WeedlessDrive said:


> View attachment 13250613
> 
> 42mm Brass w/ blue jade dial landed today.
> View attachment 13251041


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5277 (Aug 8, 2018)

Custom build bezel in full steel without lume and faced index.
Strap is cordura made by watchstrapheaven


----------



## ramp1516 (Jun 29, 2015)

Mine is a Grey SD40 which I acquired used ( but mint condition) last week. It has been somewhat customized and which comes with a good story. This watch is replacing my daily beater which was a Swiss Army Ground Force Titanium Automatic w ETA 2824 model 24791,which I had on a Bonetto Centurini 303 rubber dive strap. Unfortunately about 3 weeks ago I was paddleboard surfing, fell off my board and as I went down the watch hit my board at just the right angle and the strap pin popped loose, sending my watch into the depths of the Atlantic ocean... where it has been ever since. I was unable to find another Swiss Army of the same model used/for sale, so I picked up the Helson. I remembered that I still had the original Swiss Army bracelet stored away, and pulled it out to see if it would, by any miracle fit the helson. Low and behold... the center link of the Swiss Army bracelet fit into the Helson End link perfectly, like it was made for it. Not only does the oyster style bracelet look great on the helson, but the center links are titanium, so it makes the overall watch much lighter weight, and the grey color center links picks up the color of the dial perfectly. It also has a slight widening of the links where it attaches to the watch, so there is a much nicer transition between the watch and bracelet ( IMO compared to the OEM Braclet ) I am thrilled that I have part of my old watch which had a lot of sentimental value to me, now on my new watch, and totally transforms the Helson Shark diver making it ( IMO ) more attractive, and easier to wear due to the lighter weight.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Will the 42mm Shark Diver be a good fit on a 7inch wrist?
Would love to see more of the stone dial variants.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Just landed. 
Helson 42mm Brass Shark Diver Blue Jade & Agate Jade.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIL5419 (Jan 26, 2016)

ramp1516 said:


> View attachment 13491045
> 
> 
> Mine is a Grey SD40 which I acquired used ( but mint condition) last week. It has been somewhat customized and which comes with a good story. This watch is replacing my daily beater which was a Swiss Army Ground Force Titanium Automatic w ETA 2824 model 24791,which I had on a Bonetto Centurini 303 rubber dive strap. Unfortunately about 3 weeks ago I was paddleboard surfing, fell off my board and as I went down the watch hit my board at just the right angle and the strap pin popped loose, sending my watch into the depths of the Atlantic ocean... where it has been ever since. I was unable to find another Swiss Army of the same model used/for sale, so I picked up the Helson. I remembered that I still had the original Swiss Army bracelet stored away, and pulled it out to see if it would, by any miracle fit the helson. Low and behold... the center link of the Swiss Army bracelet fit into the Helson End link perfectly, like it was made for it. Not only does the oyster style bracelet look great on the helson, but the center links are titanium, so it makes the overall watch much lighter weight, and the grey color center links picks up the color of the dial perfectly. It also has a slight widening of the links where it attaches to the watch, so there is a much nicer transition between the watch and bracelet ( IMO compared to the OEM Braclet ) I am thrilled that I have part of my old watch which had a lot of sentimental value to me, now on my new watch, and totally transforms the Helson Shark diver making it ( IMO ) more attractive, and easier to wear due to the lighter weight.


Just seen this, interesting story (if losing a watch can be interesting?) I've been toying with the idea of different metal straps on the Helson 40 and I haven't seen many examples of others doing it. I'd love to see some more pics of your watch with her new bracelet?


----------



## Napacountyshooter (Sep 22, 2018)

Haven't taken this off in 4 days since it landed. 








-3 seconds in 4 days

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob2b (Jul 3, 2018)

I just received my 45mm brass one today!
A very nice watch.

Also ordered a pair of Dobra straps. They should come in over 2 weeks from now.


----------



## Bob2b (Jul 3, 2018)

.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c185445 (Feb 10, 2018)

Guys, flipped (literally) my Hamilton Khaki Scuba due a stupid scratch I suffered. It was only 4 months old so I'm not bothering dealing with it. RIP.

I'm seriously considering buying a Helson (specifically the Hammerhead, but I also like the Sharkmaster 300, I'm undecided really).

Could anyone with a NO DATE Helson please tell me if there is actually a date wheel inside? (perhaps you hear the "click" at 12 o'clock?).

Thanks in advance. This brand looks amazing.


----------



## Voltron (Oct 30, 2018)

A little advice needed. This Citizen is my everyday choice and deciding between the Helson 42 and 40. My wrist is about 6.75-7.0 inches and the Citizen's dimensions are below. Will the 42 fit about the same...? Think I have a mm or two to spare on the wrist...?

Approximate Case Diameter 46.5mm(including crown)
Approximate Case Diameter 42.5mm(excluding crown)
Approximate Case Thickness 13mm


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

The lug to lug measurement is probably the most important one, it'll tell you how much wrist overhang you're going to have.
The L-L on the Sharkdiver 42 is 51.5mm, the Sharkdiver 40 is 49mm.
If you measure your Citizen it'll give you an idea of the comparative fit.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Voltron said:


> A little advice needed. This Citizen is my everyday choice and deciding between the Helson 42 and 40. My wrist is about 6.75-7.0 inches and the Citizen's dimensions are below. Will the 42 fit about the same...? Think I have a mm or two to spare on the wrist...?
> 
> Approximate Case Diameter 46.5mm(including crown)
> Approximate Case Diameter 42.5mm(excluding crown)
> ...


You might be able to pull off the 42mm but they do wear large so the 40mm might be a better/safer option.

Edit: On second thought, get the 40mm. Notice how the lugs on you citizen taper quite a bit? Now check out the lugs on the shark diver...they're thick and square-ish, which would contribute to how large they'll wear.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Voltron said:


> A little advice needed. This Citizen is my everyday choice and deciding between the Helson 42 and 40. My wrist is about 6.75-7.0 inches and the Citizen's dimensions are below. Will the 42 fit about the same...? Think I have a mm or two to spare on the wrist...?
> 
> Approximate Case Diameter 46.5mm(including crown)
> Approximate Case Diameter 42.5mm(excluding crown)
> Approximate Case Thickness 13mm


Get the 40mm Helson.


----------



## Voltron (Oct 30, 2018)

Hello everyone. Still trying to decide between the 40 and the 42 brass. Im very comfortable with my G Shock which is around 50mm+. Do you think the 42 wears bigger than this? About a 6.75-7in wrist. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Voltron (Oct 30, 2018)

Thanks, that's a great measure to have. My G Shock is about 45+-. Will use that to decide!


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Voltron said:


> A little advice needed. This Citizen is my everyday choice and deciding between the Helson 42 and 40. My wrist is about 6.75-7.0 inches and the Citizen's dimensions are below. Will the 42 fit about the same...? Think I have a mm or two to spare on the wrist...?
> 
> Approximate Case Diameter 46.5mm(including crown)
> Approximate Case Diameter 42.5mm(excluding crown)
> ...


I have both watches and have 7" wrists. The SD42 wears more like a 44. And the SD44 was way too big for my wrist.

Comparing the citizen promaster pilot with the Helson SD42 size wise, the citizen wears just as large from a width standpoint. While the Helson SD42 wears chunkier from a height standpoint and is much heavier.

Not sure if that helps. I'll try to take some comparing picks tomorrow for you.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Helson_hyped (Dec 25, 2017)

Shark diver 40 bronze looks better on this gunny than I thought!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob2b (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi There,

I just received my Dobra straps.
They are 8 mm thick and fit my brass 45mm nicely (I think ;-)).

Gives it the vintage look, I was going for.


----------



## Dailow5 (Aug 31, 2016)

Love the lume on it!


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Second attempt at the Shark Diver....

My affair with the Ti38 did not really work. Just a tad too small and too dark looking for me.

Now giving a chance to the SD40 in blue. Just received this one today (10th Anniversary LE dial).


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Here's mine!










IG: @horobro


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Voltron said:


> A little advice needed. This Citizen is my everyday choice and deciding between the Helson 42 and 40. My wrist is about 6.75-7.0 inches and the Citizen's dimensions are below. Will the 42 fit about the same...? Think I have a mm or two to spare on the wrist...?
> 
> Approximate Case Diameter 46.5mm(including crown)
> Approximate Case Diameter 42.5mm(excluding crown)
> ...


I agree with the 40mm recommendation. 
Go for the 40mm...maybe even consider the 38mm if budget permits. 
I've got a 7 inch wrist and the lug to lug of the 42mm makes it sit quite large on the wrist. 
Some shots for reference of the 42mm on my 7 inch wrist.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneFellSwoop (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## mercurysteve (Feb 9, 2014)

Where did you get that band?
looks like the same as on the Megalodon and Zenton M45.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Goes really well with Seatbelt Natos!










IG: @horobro


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Anyone try a Crafter Blue, or other rubber strap that fits flush to the case, on their Shark Diver?

Trying to figure out if this will work on my incoming 40mm SD.

Here's a pic to illustrate what I mean:










Thanks.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

IG: @horobro


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

SD40


----------



## pmuskin01 (Jul 31, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

Scrolling through this forum, does no one have one of the 38mm variants? Really digging the look of that brushed steel dial but haven't seen one owner anywhere.


----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

.


----------



## buddalouie (Mar 3, 2014)

SD blue on blasted, 38mm. Had a few go's with a 40mm case but this smaller size is a much more comfortable wear for my 6.75" wrist. Love the look of the blasted finish on titanium, hope it holds up.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

buddalouie said:


> SD blue on blasted, 38mm. Had a few go's with a 40mm case but this smaller size is a much more comfortable wear for my 6.75" wrist. Love the look of the blasted finish on titanium, hope it holds up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good. Has it been established what grade of Ti they use on this one?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

I've read somewhere that shoulderless spring bars cannot be used with the Helsons.

I tried em anyway today. And they fit fine!
This should be a good spring bar option for those who like to change straps.










IG: @horobro


----------



## adryens (Jun 10, 2014)

My pair... and the two are ETA!!


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Limited Edition only 10 made


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

^ That is a seriously killer watch.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

I am a huge fan of these anniversary editions with the sharks and diver on the dial. I just don't have the cash in the kitty to pick one up right now, but boy that dial is just so cool.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

That really is cool, nice catch.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

42 mm brass









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

42mm brass again









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czapekkmmz (Dec 13, 2018)

Fatboi_ET said:


> View attachment 13887391
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


42mm?

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

czapekkmmz said:


> 42mm?
> 
> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


Yep. On a 7 inch wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

Just ordered a 38 bronze red dial. I'm a bit worried the red will be to much but hoping in real life it will be more maroon and with some nice case patina that dial may work well. Anyone have this red dial on bronze?

15% off for CNY


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

LE 45 mm









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

riceknight said:


> Just ordered a 38 bronze red dial. I'm a bit worried the red will be to much but hoping in real life it will be more maroon and with some nice case patina that dial may work well. Anyone have this red dial on bronze?
> 
> 15% off for CNY
> View attachment 13892243
> View attachment 13892249


Thought about it, but it's a color you have to see in person. Dark red would be great.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Number 7, how lucky was that !









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

With boots to match the brown suede strap.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

SD45









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2006)

LE 42


----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

Brand new titanium number at 38mm - love it to bits already. The bezel has got a weird crunchy grit but it looks to be improving, not that that would've been any reason to send it back.

Also got a SS 40 model of a more dressed-up sort, with applied markers and a sapphire bezel. Haven't unwrapped it yet.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

SD45, still on suede Zeppelin


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

SD40










IG: @horobro


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## williamcr (Feb 26, 2018)

SD42









Verstuurd vanaf mijn G8141 met Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## moonwalker239 (Jul 25, 2013)

My recently acquired, Helson 40mm brass, green dial with date.


----------



## WeedlessDrive (Dec 16, 2015)

40mm Shark diver on Fall camo Paracord.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

SD45









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

SD45









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

45mm









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fledaron (Jan 15, 2019)

SD45


----------



## Fledaron (Jan 15, 2019)

SD45


----------



## calangoman (Jan 31, 2019)

SD40 on bracelet and red nato:









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

Two pics, same watch, same arm, same time. One taken from a distance, then cropped; one taken close up. Makes a big difference in how big the watch looks. After looking at pics on here for several days, it became increasingly clear that you really can't tell anything about the size of these things from looking at pictures.

Anyway, new-to-me Titanium 38. I was worried that the clasp would be too bulky, but it's not, and the ratcheting clasp is handy (though it's partially handy because having it eliminates most of the micro adjustments, so a bit of a trade-off). I can hear the 9015 rotor, same as I could on the Estoril I had one in before, but I kind of like it now, and winding and setting is silky smooth.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

new colors


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

Just received mine back from warranty service--the stem and crown had to be replaced.Almost nothing worse than to open your brand new, unused, $650 watch, only to have the crown spin freely, with no hand or date wheel moving, well, until I tried to screw it back in, as it 'scraped' the crown guards...ugh...

But hey, they did not quibble one iota; they just sent me a prepaid shipping label, and told me that they would send it back to the factory to be fixed. Outstanding Customer Service!

Anyway, after seeing the caseback design, I have decided to rename this model from the "Shark Diver" to the "Shark DINNER"...









... don't you think??

"Hey, look at me... I am swimming with the dolphins! Oh...OH!!...HELP!!"

Sorry, I'm sure I that awful joke has been shared before, likely many times...

Anyway, here she is in all her "Splendor"!!









Boy, what a fantastic bracelet and absolutely magnificent case!


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

WeedlessDrive said:


> View attachment 14004261
> 
> 40mm Shark diver on Fall camo Paracord.


Looks great. Is patina natural or forced?


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Just installed a new Ti bezel insert and loving it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

I love the Shark Diver line but something is definitely wrong with their factory. I had issues with a 42mm Shark Diver. I actually ordered two, a 40mm and 42mm Diver to guarantee I got a LE but wasn’t sure of the size. The 42mm was screwed up - it unwound as soon as it was wound. The 40mm - I didn’t even try. Well, I did try to size the bracelet but couldn’t get it back on properly after it was off. 

Sent both back. Eventually I asked for a tested new 42mm. It came back tested (they said), no paperwork but the bezel was impossible to move. Luckily I got the CNY discount so I didn’t lose anything on the flip. I hope they get things figured out. 

Neil


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keaman (Jul 13, 2010)

Got mine from Helson a week ago and have been wearing it non-stop.
38mm Ti LE
Absolutely LOVE the look and feel of this watch!
The mat blue of the dial and bezel match the dull blasted Ti perfectly.

















































It's made all these, as well as everything else in my collection pretty redundant for now.


----------



## buddalouie (Mar 3, 2014)

solar g-shocker said:


> I love the Shark Diver line but something is definitely wrong with their factory. I had issues with a 42mm Shark Diver. I actually ordered two, a 40mm and 42mm Diver to guarantee I got a LE but wasn't sure of the size. The 42mm was screwed up - it unwound as soon as it was wound. The 40mm - I didn't even try. Well, I did try to size the bracelet but couldn't get it back on properly after it was off.
> 
> Sent both back. Eventually I asked for a tested new 42mm. It came back tested (they said), no paperwork but the bezel was impossible to move. Luckily I got the CNY discount so I didn't lose anything on the flip. I hope they get things figured out.
> 
> ...


I agree, I haven't said anything because they helped resolve my problems but the QC on my blasted 38mm shark diver was not good. There was a ton of grit in the bracelet and bezel, I assume from whatever medium they use to get the sandblasted finish. You could feel the grit as you articulated the bracelet links and it made getting the screws out of the bracelet next to impossible. White dust would then pour out of the holes when I finally did get a screw out. I had to pop off the bezel and clean the grit out and adjust the spring in it so it was useable. Disappointing in a brand new watch but they did send me a few extra bracelet links and a spare bezel, (although they sent a 45mm bezel instead of 38mm, but they tried I guess).

But, after that initial disappointment wore off and I got the grit cleaned out of it, I love the look and size of the watch.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

I have a Sharkmaster 300 1st gen, and the quality is very goo. The finishing level of the case and bracelet is really good for the price point.

I later had the original Ti38 for a short while (no bracelet, ETA). I sold it because I didn't really bonded with the color of the Ti case, but the quality was very good too

Then I tried one of the LE dials SD40, and was much less impressed with the finish quality of the watch head and bracelet. It failed a basic WR check on top of it. I also experience some problems with the bracelet: I removed it to try the rubber strap and then could never put it back again.

I returned the watch for a refund, but in comparison with the Sharkmaster 300 it almost seemed like they came from different factories.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Wow, these last few posts are discouraging.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Still a favorite.


----------



## rodo88 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi guys. I've got a 7" wrist and I'm looking at getting a Shark Diver (in bronze or brass). I'm stuck between getting a 38 or a 40mm. Concerned 38 may be too small or 40 slightly too big. What are people's thoughts?


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

rodo88 said:


> Hi guys. I've got a 7" wrist and I'm looking at getting a Shark Diver (in bronze or brass). I'm stuck between getting a 38 or a 40mm. Concerned 38 may be too small or 40 slightly too big. What are people's thoughts?


40mm on 7 inch wrist.
Did not have 38mm but 40 was perfect for me. Had brass as well and they tend to wear smaller than steel. Go for 40mm


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## WeedlessDrive (Dec 16, 2015)

I found a stainless lumed bezel the other day and pounced on it. Simple mod for my 
42mm Brass Shark Diver LE. Glows like a torch as expected.


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

New 40mm brass, arrived in the US in 2 business days!


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

Just got this lovely watch today, what a beauty










Sendt fra min SM-G950F med Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Brass 42










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vintage123 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi guys,

The new Dark Teal shark diver looks lovely! But I am stuck in dilemma between 42mm and 45mm versions.

I have flat 8.2 inch wrists. And while most 42-43mm divers looks bit too small on me (all dial dress watches are different matter), I am reading the the SD wears way bigger than its size.

Which version do you think I should go for


----------



## williamcr (Feb 26, 2018)

That teal 42 looks amazing indeed. Got a few SD 42 myself. When buying the first one realy in same doubt as you, 42 or 45. Never regreted the 42, looks perfect on a 7,5" wrist. But at the end of the day a 45 would also look nice, but just bigger, just a mater of taste.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn G8141 met Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

I agree. I had the same doubt, and my wrist is (much) smaller, but wide. I favor larger watches. I now have a SS Sharkdiver 42 and a Brass 45. They both look great.
I think 42 would do it in most cases, unless you like really large in which case I would go for 45. Personally I am a sucker for super chunky bronze and brass watches, which is why I went for the 45 in brass.

Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

My SD42 brass, used as a canvas, on light tan leather strap









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

marcoscova said:


> ...I am a sucker for super chunky bronze and brass watches, which is why I went for the 45 in brass.
> 
> Instagram: mr_complication


Totally agree! I bought my 42 only because the 45s were sold out at the time and then found other brand offerings in similar size - have you checked out PONTVS Watches?

Thank you to this thread for turning me onto the new teal SS model! Had no idea that was out and am loving it 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Definitely! I can't wait to get my Pontvs Acheron somewhere in Oct...!

Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

IronHide said:


> My SD42 brass, used as a canvas, on light tan leather strap
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


 this is amazing, beautiful patina


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

marcoscova said:


> Definitely! I can't wait to get my Pontvs Acheron somewhere in Oct...!
> 
> Instagram: mr_complication


Nice, same here!  Which colorway did u go with? I was torn but selected the "Pepsea"

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

konax said:


> this is amazing, beautiful patina


Thank you. This one went thru many iterations to get there. I'm happy w the end result - lots of blueing and darkening agent with a number of ammonia vapor baths 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

IronHide said:


> Nice, same here!  Which colorway did u go with? I was torn but selected the "Pepsea"
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I did the same thing. I tend to pick blue, and was inclined to go with blue again here, but this watch seemed to really shine with a white dial and I can imagine the patina contrasting nicely off the white. The Pepsea offers the white dial while still showing some color, so yes, that's what I went with too!

Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

marcoscova said:


> ...I tend to pick blue....
> 
> Instagram: mr_complication


Story of my life, man! 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanstr (Jul 20, 2015)

I like the new colors they have in stock. Maybe i grab a new one soon.


----------



## 66herbanero (Nov 4, 2017)

SD 42 brass with custom reverse Horween shell in black!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

pmuskin01 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Canvas strap info please


----------



## pmuskin01 (Jul 31, 2015)

moreland4 said:


> Canvas strap info please


It's made by Dan Barr at Red Rock Straps. I believe he even has an Etsy page. Great straps! This one is made out of a Vietnam era military issue duffel bag.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

After a cat and mouse game with FedEx, she's here!


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

moreland4 said:


> After a cat and mouse game with FedEx, she's here!
> 
> View attachment 14329821
> 
> ...


Looks awesome, so fresh and clean!! What's the plan?

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

IronHide said:


> Looks awesome, so fresh and clean!! What's the plan?


Unsure. These are my first steps into the patina universe. I am in the midwest US so I assume a natural patina will be a slow go. I know there are many threads on forcing patina but I am open to hearing what process has worked best from anyone willing to share. BTW, the case is brass.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

moreland4 said:


> Unsure. These are my first steps into the patina universe. I am in the midwest US so I assume a natural patina will be a slow go. I know there are many threads on forcing patina but I am open to hearing what process has worked best from anyone willing to share. BTW, the case is brass.


Natural is the most satisfying in the long run, but it will be very slow. Forced will give you better looking results though. Boiled eggs or ammonia fuming is the way to go imo. Check out the two major bronzo threads for ideas: 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/my-bronze-diver-addiction-1535490.html 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/show...e-thread-no-virgin-bronze-allowed-700027.html


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

moreland4 said:


> Unsure. These are my first steps into the patina universe. I am in the midwest US so I assume a natural patina will be a slow go. I know there are many threads on forcing patina but I am open to hearing what process has worked best from anyone willing to share. BTW, the case is brass.


Personal experience, both forced and natural can be fun, just depends on what you're going for.

Here's mine, forced with blueing agent, and ammonia/vinegar vapor suspension (separately). I have others that are less extreme.

PM if you want to chat about different approaches. I have ~10 brass/bronze in the collection, some forced and some natural. Happy to chat! 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## juskiewrx (Mar 23, 2019)

Has anyone popped the bezel off to apply silicone grease (if there's a gasket?) 
Or have any other ideas to make the bezel turn more easily?
Thanks...


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

juskiewrx said:


> Has anyone popped the bezel off to apply silicone grease (if there's a gasket?)
> Or have any other ideas to make the bezel turn more easily?
> Thanks...


Put it in warm water and turn it couple times, should loosen up.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

38mm Ti


----------



## juskiewrx (Mar 23, 2019)

konax said:


> Put it in warm water and turn it couple times, should loosen up.


Thanks, I've tried that---it's more of a quick fix that doesn't last long...
Probs a question for Helson.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

SD brass 42mm









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## jz1094 (Jul 19, 2016)

this is my favorite watch that I currntly have, I have been thinking about selling it tho because I want a tudor black bay


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

SD42 before and after patina process


----------



## 66herbanero (Nov 4, 2017)

Sd 42 at Hatteras NC









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

Nato Shark Diver day


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Was waiting to get the SD38 in brushed Ti on the sale but sold out within first day. Didn't realize that would happen.

Guess I'll have to watch watchrecon for one to pop up. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

ryan850 said:


> Was waiting to get the SD38 in brushed Ti on the sale but sold out within first day. Didn't realize that would happen.
> 
> Guess I'll have to watch watchrecon for one to pop up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Yeah I was not planning on buying another watch yesterday. Just happened over to Helson's site and saw the sale started that day. They should just remove sold out items or move them to an archive. Annoying to think something is available and it is not.


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

moreland4 said:


> SD42 before and after patina process
> 
> View attachment 14347737
> 
> ...


Well done sir!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

7th ETA 42mm produced. Hasn't missed a beat. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

45mm in brass...









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

Out of it's element? Never!


----------



## Toooooooonyyy (Sep 9, 2019)

I miss this guy so much! 
It was just too big for me in a 42mm with those lugs!
40's just can out but holding off for a 38 once they go back in stock.


----------



## juskiewrx (Mar 23, 2019)

Toooooooonyyy said:


> View attachment 14554535
> 
> I miss this guy so much!
> It was just too big for me in a 42mm with those lugs!
> 40's just can out but holding off for a 38 once they go back in stock.


What's your wrist size? Does a 40 wear very similar to a 42?


----------



## Toooooooonyyy (Sep 9, 2019)

My wrist size ranges from a 6.75-6.90... I'm so torn which one to buy next. Part of me says wait for the new 38mm titaniums, part of me says just buy the new 40mm available now.


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Toooooooonyyy said:


> My wrist size ranges from a 6.75-6.90... I'm so torn which one to buy next. Part of me says wait for the new 38mm titaniums, part of me says just buy the new 40mm available now.


Wait for that 38! Btw when is it supposed to be around?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## awrose (Aug 12, 2015)

Brass 42mm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## williamcr (Feb 26, 2018)

Sadly broke the sapphire bezel, what would u guys do? Get a new one, or just leave it like this...









Verstuurd vanaf mijn G8141 met Tapatalk


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nordlys (Jan 9, 2019)

italy7 said:


> Wait for that 38! Btw when is it supposed to be around?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I just e-mailed them with this exact question. They said a new batch of the 38mm Titanium will arrive in November. So within the next month!


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

TreeScientist said:


> I just e-mailed them with this exact question. They said a new batch of the 38mm Titanium will arrive in November. So within the next month!


That is soon and good news! Thanks for the new temptation now on my radar 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm still waiting to see a 38 BRUSHED on wrist. If anyone has one, post it up! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nordlys (Jan 9, 2019)

ryan850 said:


> I'm still waiting to see a 38 BRUSHED on wrist. If anyone has one, post it up!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I placed a pre-order for a brushed black (this one) yesterday, so I'll post up pics when it arrives!


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

TreeScientist said:


> I placed a pre-order for a brushed black (this one) yesterday, so I'll post up pics when it arrives!


How did you do that? It's been out of stock for a while.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nordlys (Jan 9, 2019)

ryan850 said:


> How did you do that? It's been out of stock for a while.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I just e-mailed them and asked about the next re-stock. When they told me they'll be receiving a new shipment in November, I asked if I could pre-pay in full to reserve a watch and sent them the link to the model I wanted. They said "Sure, no problem" and sent me a PayPal link.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Got it! Thanks. Curious how it looks on wrist. What wrist size are you? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nordlys (Jan 9, 2019)

ryan850 said:


> Got it! Thanks. Curious how it looks on wrist. What wrist size are you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


My wrist is between 16.5 and 17cm (6.5-6.7in for you backwards imperial folks :-d) depending on the temperature and is extremely flat, so I actually have quite a bit of "real estate" on top. I feel most comfortable with 35-40mm case diameters and 47mm or less L2L. I don't like the lugs coming anywhere close to the edges of my wrist.

I've seen a few photos of guys with similar wrist sizes to mine rocking the SD 38mm and it looks pretty good, so I'm sure this is the right size for me.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

TreeScientist said:


> My wrist is between 16.5 and 17cm (6.5-6.7in for you backwards imperial folks :-d) depending on the temperature and is extremely flat, so I actually have quite a bit of "real estate" on top. I feel most comfortable with 35-40mm case diameters and 47mm or less L2L. I don't like the lugs coming anywhere close to the edges of my wrist.
> 
> I've seen a few photos of guys with similar wrist sizes to mine rocking the SD 38mm and it looks pretty good, so I'm sure this is the right size for me.


I'm with you there. I have a 7" wrist and if I got any of the helson models, it would be the 38. Might have to pull the trigger on the same one. Probably will wait till they announce.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nordlys (Jan 9, 2019)

ryan850 said:


> I'm with you there. I have a 7" wrist and if I got any of the helson models, it would be the 38. Might have to pull the trigger on the same one. Probably will wait till they announce.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Nice! We can be watch twins!

I feel like the brushed black is the most versatile of all the models. Blasted finishes are certainly cool, but they give off a casual vibe. Brushed finishes are a bit more versatile and they also hide hairline scratches better. This is certainly not a dress watch by any means and I would never wear it with a suit, but I do plan on using it as my travel watch, so I would like to be able to wear it with a variety of attires from casual to business casual. I think the brushed black model could be paired with a smart casual button-up or nice sweater without looking out of place.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

TreeScientist said:


> Nice! We can be watch twins!
> 
> I feel like the brushed black is the most versatile of all the models. Blasted finishes are certainly cool, but they give off a casual vibe. Brushed finishes are a bit more versatile and they also hide hairline scratches better. This is certainly not a dress watch by any means and I would never wear it with a suit, but I do plan on using it as my travel watch, so I would like to be able to wear it with a variety of attires from casual to business casual. I think the brushed black model could be paired with a smart casual button-up or nice sweater without looking out of place.


It would def be the most toolish watch in my collection. I just need it to be able to pull button up shirt duty. Don't really wear suits anymore.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nordlys (Jan 9, 2019)

ryan850 said:


> It would def be the most toolish watch in my collection. I just need it to be able to pull button up shirt duty. Don't really wear suits anymore.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Same. I wear a suit about 3 times a year, so that really isn't a concern. As cool as the blasted finish looks, IMO it would look out of place with a button-up. Sounds like brushed is the way to go for what you want.


----------



## Nordlys (Jan 9, 2019)

Also, I found this video of a 45mm SD in brushed titanium. Obviously it's a lot larger, but it should give you an idea how the brushed titanium looks. Seems like most of the WISs get the blasted finish for some reason, because it's maddeningly difficult to find photos or videos of the 38mm SDs in a brushed finish.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

I've always wanted a Helson, but was never able to score one because the models I was lusting after were always sold out before I could get to ordering one. Anyway, I happened to check their site last night and there was 5 in stock on the model I wanted. Snagged one as quick as I could hit the purchase button. Now it is shipped and on its way to me. I grabbed the 40mm Shark Diver with the raised indicies. Might have to grab one of the 38mm brushed versions as well if Im quick enough for that one. Will post pics when it arrives.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Delivery day! Edit: Sized it and got it on the wrist. I have to say, this watch is amazing. Exceeds what I was even hoping for. No regrets.


----------



## MIL5419 (Jan 26, 2016)

A 'Frenzy' of Sharks


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

WeirdGuy said:


> Delivery day! Edit: Sized it and got it on the wrist. I have to say, this watch is amazing. Exceeds what I was even hoping for. No regrets.
> 
> View attachment 14627491


Looks great! What's your wrist size?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Brass 42


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

italy7 said:


> Looks great! What's your wrist size?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Thanks. I have a little under a 7.5" wrist.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

This old thing


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

I made arrangements to buy a 40mm raised marker SD this week after seemingly endless back and forth between the 40mm and the 42mm sizes. I have a few 40mm watches and think they look fine on my 7 1/8 inch wrist, for example: Stowa Verus, Lumtec 300M, Damasko DA36, Scurfa D1 500, Armida A6. Am I correct in thinking the 40mm SD should wear at least as large as those, especially when it's on the bracelet? Does anyone have a 40mm SD that they can post next to something like one of those? Obviously if the SD proves to appear too small I can bump up to the 42 but I'm hoping to avoid that. Thanks!


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

From what I've gathered, the SDs wear about 2mm larger than stated. Ie 40mm will wear like a 42mm. I think your good with the 40.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

ryan850 said:


> From what I've gathered, the SDs wear about 2mm larger than stated. Ie 40mm will wear like a 42mm. I think your good with the 40.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks, I did find some older posts where people say that so it'll probably be fine. Just pre-purchase jitters I guess! Like I said the 40mm Stowa Verus, Lumtec 300M, Damasko DA36, Scurfa D1 500, and Armida A6 all suit my wrist just about perfectly. If it ends up looking a little larger than 40mm all the better. When I get it I'll post some pics next to my other 40's so others can see it for comparison purposes.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Fergfour said:


> I made arrangements to buy a 40mm raised marker SD this week after seemingly endless back and forth between the 40mm and the 42mm sizes. I have a few 40mm watches and think they look fine on my 7 1/8 inch wrist, for example: Stowa Verus, Lumtec 300M, Damasko DA36, Scurfa D1 500, Armida A6. Am I correct in thinking the 40mm SD should wear at least as large as those, especially when it's on the bracelet? Does anyone have a 40mm SD that they can post next to something like one of those? Obviously if the SD proves to appear too small I can bump up to the 42 but I'm hoping to avoid that. Thanks!


I have a similar size wrist and have da46 and sd40. Will update this with some pics shortly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

DuckaDiesel said:


> I have a similar size wrist and have da46 and sd40. Will update this with some pics shortly
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The DA46 is 42mm, but I'll take any comparison


----------



## Geosephus (Jan 7, 2020)

Brass shark diver 42mm accompanied by a modded seiko skx, and a deep blue diver 1000 gen2


----------



## Geosephus (Jan 7, 2020)

View attachment 14761659

Brass shark diver 42mm accompanied by a modded seiko skx, and a deep blue diver 1000 gen2


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Geosephus said:


> View attachment 14761659
> 
> Brass shark diver 42mm accompanied by a modded seiko skx, and a deep blue diver 1000 gen2


This pic leads me to believe a 40mm Shark Diver would look rather small, maybe on the bracelet though it would look beefier.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Fergfour said:


> This pic leads me to believe a 40mm Shark Diver would look rather small, maybe on the bracelet though it would look beefier.


Well, payment sent for a 2019 raised marker SD40. Fingers crossed that it wears big enough for my tastes. I know I could try again with a 42, but I'd really have to consider the choices in that size. Not really a fan of the cutout diver/sharks on the dial and there isn't a raised marker option.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Fergfour said:


> Well, payment sent for a 2019 raised marker SD40. Fingers crossed that it wears big enough for my tastes. I know I could try again with a 42, but I'd really have to consider the choices in that size. Not really a fan of the cutout diver/sharks on the dial and there isn't a raised marker option.
> 
> View attachment 14762067


I did not get a chance to take a pic side by side but here are wristshots of da46 and sd40










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

DuckaDiesel said:


> I did not get a chance to take a pic side by side but here are wristshots of da46 and sd40
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your time taking those wrist shots, the gray SD looks awesome! (the Damasko isn't too shabby either). If your wrist is in the 7 1/8" range I don't think I have anything to worry about, with the metal bracelet I feel it adds even more wrist presence too. Can't wait!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Fergfour said:


> Thanks for your time taking those wrist shots, the gray SD looks awesome! (the Damasko isn't too shabby either). If your wrist is in the 7 1/8" range I don't think I have anything to worry about, with the metal bracelet I feel it adds even more wrist presence too. Can't wait!


Yea it is, so I could pull off up to 51-52mm lug to lug but I prefer to stay under 50mm
Here is the black sd40 i had










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Yea it is, so I could pull off up to 51-52mm lug to lug but I prefer to stay under 50mm
> Here is the black sd40 i had
> 
> 
> ...


And your wrist size how you wear your watches in the pics is over 7" ? Man I can't wait until it arrives, hopefully Friday...


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

My SD40 arrived today. It's a 2019 with the 9015 and raised markers. I think it's great. The 40 is a fairly compact size imo, I wouldn't want it any smaller.









In case anyone's interested in size comparisons, here it is next to some other 40mm's, except the Certina which is 41mm:


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Fergfour said:


> My SD40 arrived today. It's a 2019 with the 9015 and raised markers. I think it's great. The 40 is a fairly compact size imo, I wouldn't want it any smaller.
> 
> View attachment 14769329
> 
> ...


Looks perfect on wrist. I'd stick with the 40

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

40mm Brass Helson Shark Diver (SD40 RBUJ) with the mesmerising Blue Jade stone dial. 
Significantly thinner on my 7 inch wrist when compared the 42mm version I've owned in the past.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

SD45


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

SD 45 just in!


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Fatboi_ET said:


> 40mm Brass Helson Shark Diver (SD40 RBUJ) with the mesmerising Blue Jade stone dial.
> Significantly thinner on my 7 inch wrist when compared the 42mm version I've owned in the past.
> 
> View attachment 14808899
> ...


Super cool dial!

Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## slawek (May 3, 2012)

Sd42









Wysłane z mojego SM-G970F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## williamcr (Feb 26, 2018)

Twins 









Verstuurd vanaf mijn G8141 met Tapatalk


----------



## phamdang2411 (Jan 1, 2019)

SD40 limited version with no date window (not sure if they actually made 10pcs of this dial only, but I'm digging it anyway)
Of course how can I forget my lovely dressy intramatic


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

^ I love the LE version with the shark dial.


----------



## MaraudingWalrus (Oct 13, 2019)

Bought mine off the watchex sub a couple few months ago. Brought it with me on the honeymoon.

40, brass, date window. Normally wear it on a stingray leather strap from Cascadia Strap Co, but for the beach trip it's on the Helson rubber bracelet.

I really like the watch. It's something a bit different. I wear it and my F1 the most.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

phamdang2411 said:


> View attachment 14934847
> 
> SD40 limited version with no date window (not sure if they actually made 10pcs of this dial only, but I'm digging it anyway)
> Of course how can I forget my lovely dressy intramatic


This reminds me of the 6 digit Rolex maxi case. and the triangles, Tudor Sub's dial design


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

phamdang2411 said:


> View attachment 14934847
> 
> SD40 limited version with no date window (not sure if they actually made 10pcs of this dial only, but I'm digging it anyway)
> Of course how can I forget my lovely dressy intramatic


I have the same Shark Diver and mine says #1. I've often wondered if there are other blue 40mm ones out there with #1 on the dial. It looks like yours says #2?


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

phamdang2411 said:


> View attachment 14934847
> 
> SD40 limited version with no date window (not sure if they actually made 10pcs of this dial only, but I'm digging it anyway)
> Of course how can I forget my lovely dressy intramatic


I have the same Shark Diver and mine says #1. I've often wondered if there are other blue 40mm ones out there with #1 on the dial. It looks like yours says #2?


----------



## DAZ666 (Nov 8, 2008)

Current Helson Shark Diver is the rare 42mm Swiss ETA.


----------



## juskiewrx (Mar 23, 2019)

42 here too...


----------



## juskiewrx (Mar 23, 2019)

sorry, double post

View attachment 14939659


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Love the 38mm Ti


----------



## phamdang2411 (Jan 1, 2019)

hey mate good to know you have the same edition. I really really like the fact that it doesn't have a weird date window like the regular ones. Mine actually is #8


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

marlowe55 said:


> View attachment 14944139


bloody red!


----------



## phamdang2411 (Jan 1, 2019)

Them swimming sharks


----------



## itibiertia0887 (Feb 24, 2020)

AVS_Racing said:


> Love the 38mm Ti
> 
> View attachment 14940171


is it just me of this looks like a smaller version of the HELM ? lol


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Love Helson









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## juskiewrx (Mar 23, 2019)

Here's both of mine


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

#SharkDiverSaturday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Some tasty verdigris going on:


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

konax said:


> Some tasty verdigris going on:


Frigign' love it, looks awesome!

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## phamdang2411 (Jan 1, 2019)

How's everyone doing at home?


----------



## phamdang2411 (Jan 1, 2019)

View attachment 14999291


How's everyone doing at home?


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*New arrival!


















Thanking everyone that is there for us & all who "Help!"








Stay safe & healthy everyone,
Gary*


----------



## jbzee (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## jbzee (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Bob2b (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi, my watch is now about 1,5 years old. I thought it would be nice to show the patina.


----------



## williamcr (Feb 26, 2018)

Installed a new black sapphire bezel insert to match the hands on my turqoise SD42









Verstuurd vanaf mijn G8141 met Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Awesome lume









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Shark Diver 45 Bronze*


----------



## juskiewrx (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

williamcr said:


> Installed a new black sapphire bezel insert to match the hands on my turqoise SD42
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Did you buy the insert from Helson?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Here's mine!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## williamcr (Feb 26, 2018)

Yes, first i bought a replacement turqoise bezel and insert (because i had a accident with the first one), learn't how the remove and instal. Then decided to also buy a black one. Mostly because i liked the look one there coloured models with black bezel on the helson website.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn G8141 met Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

On rubber









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

I finally find a yellow rubber band (at a reasonable price, I mean..)...














Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

DTDiver said:


> I finally find a yellow rubber band (at a reasonable price, I mean..)...
> View attachment 15098291
> View attachment 15098293
> 
> ...


Looks great. Where did you find the yellow strap? I'm also in the market for one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)

SD38


----------



## Winstons88 (Apr 21, 2019)

40mm turquoise with full lumed bezel


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

atlbbqguy said:


> Looks great. Where did you find the yellow strap? I'm also in the market for one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's from Marathon

Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## phamdang2411 (Jan 1, 2019)

Is it true Helson only produced 10 of this?


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Another one...Cannot help it!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Wish more variations came with applied markers


----------



## ps1 (Jun 13, 2008)

hanif.rayney said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive never seen this version before. Is this a prototype or something?


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

ps1 said:


> Ive never seen this version before. Is this a prototype or something?


Swapped in an aftermarket insert.
Helson just won't reply to my emails asking about inserts availability.
Had to improvise.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

ps1 said:


> Ive never seen this version before. Is this a prototype or something?


That looks . Gives it a more modern/dressy look which contrasts nicely with the tool shaped case.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Some new 38mm shark diver GMT versions on the website


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Hmm I do want a 38mm Gmt but I'm not sure about their choice is colors besides the Pepsi, and they finally got a rachet clasp for the 38mm too


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

AVS_Racing said:


> Hmm I do want a 38mm Gmt but I'm not sure about their choice is colors besides the Pepsi, and they finally got a rachet clasp for the 38mm too


The Pepsi blue dial version looks pretty sweet. Just a bit pricey though.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

I'd love to see one of the titanium 38mm Shark Divers with the grey bezels with the GMT movement.

Better yet, how about the Skindiver with a GMT?


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

On leather today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Helson 38mm shark diver gmt pepsi.....





































.....and with its lightweight brother










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Hornet99 said:


> Helson 38mm shark diver gmt pepsi.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the "lightweight brother" like yours. How are you liking the GMT version?

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Those new Shark Divers look awesome!!


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

On another note, I got another replacement insert for my SD40. This one was from Ali. And it was a perfect fit!! The lume is also nice. I would highly recommend it.
























Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

hanif.rayney said:


> On another note, I got another replacement insert for my SD40. This one was from Ali. And it was a perfect fit!! The lume is also nice. I would highly recommend it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good! I always prefer a pip over a painted triangle. Classes it up a lot.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Helson Shark Diver 38mm GMT Pepsi (or pan am as I like to call it....)


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Hornet99 said:


> Helson Shark Diver 38mm GMT Pepsi (or pan am as I like to call it....)
> 
> View attachment 15352543
> 
> ...


Great minds...









Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


Strap looks great with the red white and blue.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

ryan850 said:


> Strap looks great with the red white and blue.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's my favorite NATO brand Haveston.

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


Great strap, where did you get it?

Edit; just seen your answer!


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)

45mm SD in bead blasted Ti:


----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)

&#8230;and in brass:


----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## przemyslaw (Oct 30, 2011)

Greetings from Poland


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Really wish they'd release a more affordable bronze 40mm (9015 or NH35). The bronze is so much richer looking than the brass IMO.


----------



## artus (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PAM671 (Aug 27, 2020)

Clive, I wanted to ask some questions about the 671. Do you mind sending me an email please. Thanks Craig 
EnoreeRiver on gmail


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

45mm...


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

3-1-1 said:


> Really wish they'd release a more affordable bronze 40mm (9015 or NH35). The bronze is so much richer looking than the brass IMO.


...the problem is not the movement, it's the price. Why, for exemple, Armida was able to sale a A1 Bronze for around 1k ? Christopher Ward with their C60 in bronze and Sellita under 1k ? Steinhart with their Ocean Bronze (aluminum Bronze) and ETA for less than 600usd ? Magrette and their Waterman Bronze was also under the 1k and with pretty good movement ?... Even their last GMT version is under 1k....

..Helson had awesome watches, but their bronze are a bit overpriced.

I was looking for a 42mm Sharkdiver Bronze... But I wasn't able to convince myself to pay the 1300usd asked for what is finally a Chinese watch.. even with their "Chinese New Year" rebate, I found it too expensive...

Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

nweash said:


> Square lugs and huge case back always made the watch feel weird on my wrist. Those lugs are unforgiving and imo make the watch look too big on most wrists. That aside...
> 
> These were the two I did have at one point:
> 
> ...


very nice! I love how much of a tank look this got!


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

I just custom-ordered this one. 40mm yellow dial but with a SS insert rather than the black sapphire insert.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Just arrived!


----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

It's a shame to see this thread get stale. Plus, I need to show somebody my brand new Helson.

Totally pumped about this one, and now thinking the 40mm brass might be my next purchase before Summer rolls around.


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

..my contribution. 
Pretty nice watches. Personally, I think they are a bit overpriced. I'm really not impressed with the 9015 noisy (annoying) rotor of the black one and the yellow one is about +25s a day.. other than that, like them.
















Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jaybop (Sep 22, 2015)

DTDiver said:


> ..my contribution.
> Pretty nice watches. Personally, I think they are a bit overpriced. I'm really not impressed with the 9015 noisy (annoying) rotor of the black one and the yellow one is about +25s a day.. other than that, like them.
> View attachment 15610624
> View attachment 15610625
> ...


Have you checked that the yellow one isn't magnetized? I know thats within the specs for the 9015 but might be worth double checking.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

"Happy Festivus"









"Festivus" is today December 23rd


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Jaybop said:


> Have you checked that the yellow one isn't magnetized? I know thats within the specs for the 9015 but might be worth double checking.


In fact, when I bought it, it runs about minus 30sec a day. I made it serviced and it came back over 25sec (noting to say that I won't bring my watches there again..). In both cases, I demagnetized the watch.

I still don't know what I'll do with this problem.

Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Getting ready to ring in the new year..


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

New Years eve tools... .


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

"Happy NEW Year 2021!"


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

This looks great! Nice job.



Awesom-O 4000 said:


> Just arrived!


----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

Well, didn't take me long to add a second Helson to my collection. Got the brass one today after the white/turquoise just a few weeks ago.

For now I'm planning to let the patina do its thing naturally, and don't want it to look too crazy. I am glad that the brass isn't too bling-ey, and hope it darkens a but to be more subdued with time.


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

I’ve had a 42mm for around seven years. Even though it’s very comfortable, does anyone think the bracelet makes this watch wear a little on the heavy side? It does look good in all metal but it’s a tank!

Love the navy blue ! Beautiful 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

funkadoobiest said:


> Well, didn't take me long to add a second Helson to my collection. Got the brass one today after the white/turquoise just a few weeks ago.
> 
> For now I'm planning to let the patina do its thing naturally, and don't want it to look too crazy. I am glad that the brass isn't too bling-ey, and hope it darkens a but to be more subdued with time.


A little time is all......


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

funkadoobiest said:


> Well, didn't take me long to add a second Helson to my collection. Got the brass one today after the white/turquoise just a few weeks ago.
> 
> For now I'm planning to let the patina do its thing naturally, and don't want it to look too crazy. I am glad that the brass isn't too bling-ey, and hope it darkens a but to be more subdued with time.


You'll love it more every day. Here's mine after two years and multiple sea swimming sessions.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

jlow28 said:


> I've had a 42mm for around seven years. Even though it's very comfortable, does anyone think the bracelet makes this watch wear a little on the heavy side? It does look good in all metal but it's a tank!
> 
> Love the navy blue ! Beautiful
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I love the heavy Helson bracelet on my 45. Mine weighs 305 grams sized. It makes the watch imo. Cheers!


----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

konax said:


> You'll love it more every day. Here's mine after two years and multiple sea swimming sessions.


Looks awesome, the the amount of patina I'm wanting. I live in a dry climate so assume it will go slowly for me. Hope travel becomes possible again by this summer to get it into the ocean.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


Looks sharp! How's the MN strap? I am yet to try one, but wondered how it handles an beefy watch like the shark diver. Is it an Erika's?


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

funkadoobiest said:


> Looks sharp! How's the MN strap? I am yet to try one, but wondered how it handles an beefy watch like the shark diver. Is it an Erika's?


Thanks! Yes, it's an Erika's. Since this is a 38mm titanium, no problem all. 👍


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Carbon 45


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


 It's like that strap was made specifically for that SD. Awesome combo!


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

42mm on WS G series









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

40mm









Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

SD42. Really like the orange plots and wish it was still and option with the aluminum insert.


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Trying out the Watch Steward on the Shark Diver 42


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Ginocide (Jun 1, 2016)

SD42 on a Panatime leather strap with a brass buckle I got off of eBay.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)

SD Bronze









Sent from my FLA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Finally saw a 38mm brushed ti blue variant in stock and went ahead and pulled the trigger.

Day 1, and very glad I finally hopped in on a Shark Diver 👌


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Digging it with this gray Borealis isofrane-style strap too.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaraudingWalrus (Oct 13, 2019)

Apologies if I've missed this somewhere,

But does anyone know of a rubber strap with curved ends that fits the SD40? I'd love a nice, softer rubber strap than the one that came with my SD40. Oppressively hot months are upon us here in the south, and my (really lovely) Cascadia Stingray leather band is getting a bit hot and sticky!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

MaraudingWalrus said:


> Apologies if I've missed this somewhere,
> 
> But does anyone know of a rubber strap with curved ends that fits the SD40? I'd love a nice, softer rubber strap than the one that came with my SD40. Oppressively hot months are upon us here in the south, and my (really lovely) Cascadia Stingray leather band is getting a bit hot and sticky!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Strapsco fits on SD38...


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

While I loved the 'Flintstone' look of the H-Link bracelet on my SD38, I was caught between sizes on my 6.5 inch wrist. The long clasp didn't help.

Luckily, had a brushed bracelet lying around from a micro (Montage diver), the centre link width matched exactly, and I am in business again. 

Lighter, smaller clasp, but still balances the head well and more importantly, fits great.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Been awhile.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

38 mm titanium, full lume dial


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Blue dialed 38mm Titanium shark diver..... 


















......probably one of the best, if not the best, diver I've ever owned.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Hornet99 said:


> Blue dialed 38mm Titanium shark diver.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 16851850
> ...


Looks great! What's your wrist size please...again LOL - I'm a flat 17.78cm
Thanks
RD


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Riddim Driven said:


> Looks great! What's your wrist size please...again LOL - I'm a flat 17.78cm
> Thanks
> RD


It's between 6.5" and 7". I'm not entirely sure as I've not measured it in ages and have lost so weight, the watch was already sized for 6.5" apparently and fits perfectly, although snugly and the recent heat I've been using the ratcheting divers extension a lot.......

......don't forget that the shark diver case always wears bigger, the 38mm feels more like a 40mm on the wrist, but wears very well because of the relatively short length.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Hornet99 said:


> It's between 6.5" and 7". I'm not entirely sure as I've not measured it in ages and have lost so weight, the watch was already sized for 6.5" apparently and fits perfectly, although snugly and the recent heat I've been using the ratcheting divers extension a lot.......
> 
> ......don't forget that the shark diver case always wears bigger, the 38mm feels more like a 40mm on the wrist, but wears very well because of the relatively short length.


You're so right on the fit of the of the SD. I've had 42 & found it huge, and 40 was more enjoyable. That said, it's been a while and I expect 40 would be very right and i still question 38. In wrist shots it does look smaller. I'm not one of the 38mm trenders in conventional watches of today 😀 42mm is my fave unless it's a bronzo thenI push it 

Thank you!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Riddim Driven said:


> You're so right on the fit of the of the SD. I've had 42 & found it huge, and 40 was more enjoyable. That said, it's been a while and I expect 40 would be very right and i still question 38. In wrist shots it does look smaller. I'm not one of the 38mm trenders in conventional watches of today 😀 42mm is my fave unless it's a bronzo thenI push it
> 
> Thank you!


I've had the steel 42mm and 40mm versions and felt the same way as you, always was concerned about the 38mm, but for me it's perfect size......


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Hornet99 said:


> I've had the steel 42mm and 40mm versions and felt the same way as you, always was concerned about the 38mm, but for me it's perfect size......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Riddim Driven said:


>


This might be helpful......









Helson Shark Diver 38mm Titanium Review


I recently acquired a Helson Shark Diver 38mm in titanium and I thought that I should do a little review of my experience with it. First up let's get the specifications out of the way….. Specifications: Case: Brushed Titanium, Ø 38 mm - height 11.4 mm - lug distance 20 mm - lug to lug...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Hornet99 said:


> This might be helpful......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, no, I'm afraid that wasn't at all helpful 💰🤩😀 
.
.
.
.
Read the whole thing, and I think I've read it before. I would love to try it. The 15% off sale just went by recently, and I went on a bronze bender the other week. The review was very well done, as was the overall commentary and served it's purpose. Now I must seek a distraction, or join the WPAC 😫


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Riddim Driven said:


> No, no, I'm afraid that wasn't at all helpful 💰🤩😀
> .
> .
> .
> ...


I can only offer my sincere apologies for having enabled...... 

.....free WPAC Membership coupon attached.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

The 42 SD on Crafter Blue rubber makes for a great wearable combo. I love the tank bracelet but it feels heavy some days.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

38mm titanium full lume on Phoenix nato


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“All I wanted was a Pepsi..
Just one Pepsi..
And she wouldn't give it to me..
..Just a Pepsi!”


























“I’m Not Crazy!” *


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Wow! Two Days in a Row..

















Happy Labor Day Weekend!*


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Just bought another 40mm version. Previous 2 I owned had a normal clasp. This one has the adjustable and I hate it.

Can anyone recommend a good inexpensive clasp to replace the huge adjustable one that's included with this now?

Pic of the new 👍🏻


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Suit Off, Bronze On..
























It really was a Great Childhood!*


----------

